# ABC Back to School (Game)



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The ABC Game will have stuff related to school. 

I'll Start

Additions... B will be next letter


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Biology class


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Crayons


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drivers Ed.


----------



## Babsj (Dec 8, 2012)

French


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Geography


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

History


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

ink wells


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Japanese language


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

kids


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Learning


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

(Lyrics) Little Lamb followed Mary to School one day

next letter M


----------



## binkister (Dec 1, 2014)

monkey bars


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kindergarten


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

binkister said:


> monkey bars


next letter N 
Notebooks....O


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

N for notebook


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Overachiever


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Oxford dictionary

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> N for notebook


Office (school office) ....P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Principal...Q


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Quiet time

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading...S


----------



## nenotn (May 3, 2017)

Spanish


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Primary grades


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Orange to eat


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

P = Pencils


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

T teacher


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Quiet time


----------



## psmithone (Jun 6, 2011)

organization....P


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Procedure

Q


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Orchestra


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Littlenel said:


> T teacher


Next letter should be U
Remember this is ABC school related.....

Uniforms....V


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

vision test


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

wellingtons - for rainy days


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X means times or multipication

next letter Y


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Yard duty


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

z - zipper on jacket


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Adjective B


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Botany.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Craft D


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Drawing 

Next letter E


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Field study next letter G


----------



## Ggail smith (Jul 25, 2012)

books


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Shorthand, or don't they teach that any more?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grammar H 

Don't forget the words follow alphabetically!


----------



## Ggail smith (Jul 25, 2012)

English


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Fractions


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geography H


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

History


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink Pen....J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ibsen J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Junior High School.... K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kindergarten L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Library...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Morning prayers N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Numbers...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oral French P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencils...Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiz time R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading, wRiting, and aRithmetic...S


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Science


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Tables....U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

University V


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

B Bible..you can tell I went to Public school a long time ago.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

SANDY I said:


> B Bible..you can tell I went to Public school a long time ago.


The words should follow ABC

Vaccine W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Watercolors...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xams Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yelling (children yelling at recess)...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zoo (day trip) A


----------



## bbk (Mar 23, 2014)

Office (principals---hope no one has to go there)


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

A Art.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biology C


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

division


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grammy Toni said:


> division


Answers need to be in alphabetical order.

Classes.. next answer starts with D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Answers need to be in alphabetical order.
> 
> Classes.. next answer starts with D


Division...E


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

English F


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Oval for sport


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Field Trips -- G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gluestick...H


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

History I


----------



## bahayes (Dec 7, 2016)

Instructions ... J


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Janitors..K


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Kickball...L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Listening. M


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Maps - N


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Neatness

Next letter O


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Sorry Double post so removed it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

organization PTA


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pencils. Q or R


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Quantum theory. - R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reading. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sums T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Text books. U


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Understanding


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

volleyball-- W next


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wellies for when it rains 
next word X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

x word game for play time


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning, bored with lessons.

Z next


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zoo visit with school


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Addition


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Books C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cane for the naughty kids.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dunce (are we allowed to say that?)

Next word E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

excercize books


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

French G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glue....H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hankie I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly tots K


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Kindergarten L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Learning M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mathematics...N


----------



## knittingnook (Feb 19, 2017)

organization


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencil Box...Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question time R


----------



## phc (May 27, 2017)

O- oranges in the lunch box


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Protractor


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Gymnastics H


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

joanmary1 said:


> Question time R


Ruler - S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Question time R


Remember this Game is the ABC, I'm sure everyone remembers there ABC's from school.

Remembering (next letter after R is ???)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

loremiko said:


> Ruler - S


Social Studies... T


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Geography .. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hour Classes (I wonder if it's still that way in High School today?)

Next letter  I


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

nanamags said:


> Gymnastics H


Sorry thought i was following but can't have turned enough pages.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Training U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Umbrella (you never know if it's going to rain) ....V


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Warm Coat .... X


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It's easier to respond to the last letter on which ever page your email takes you and it's not often the last page, so there is some doubling up or words out of order.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xxx's. from mum. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning (Boredom)

Next letter Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzz's. Sleeping in class. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Algebra 

next letter B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Backpack. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Classics D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Day trip. E


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

English


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Foreign exchange students G


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Grammar


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Homework I


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Intern J


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Jump rope - K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kids L


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Language


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maths N


----------



## knittingnook (Feb 19, 2017)

English. F


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Noon (Lunchtime!!!!!) M


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Environmental Studies. F


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Alphabetical order...next letter is M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Maps...N


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Number Sense -O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Orange with lunch. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Primary Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questions and answers. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rhythm and movement S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stickers and stars for being good. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Times tables S


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

University V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over the shoulder Backpack...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soprano Knitter said:


> University V


Vicks vapour rub for coughs. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water Boots you will never know if it's going to rain....X, Y or Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

X, getting the wrong answer. Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, getting the right answer. Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zoo-ology class. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Algorithm, I expect that comes in to modern education. B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Biology. C


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Curriculum D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dyslexia..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Education F


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Fine Arts G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade-point..H


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Handwriting I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ink monitor, Don't suppose they exist now!! :sm09: J


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Journalism K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

3-Kindergarten, my GD graduated to 4-K this year. What grade does school start in your area???
I think age 3 is so young. But they are so eager to learn those little ones. 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Latin M

I don't think they start until they are four here, but we don't have any littlies in our family.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Music N

I have no idea when they start kindergarten here.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neon color pens....O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oversized painting shirts for art class. P


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Physical education (PE)
Physics - yuk


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queuing for assembly R


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Reading


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Singing T


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Teacher U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Undergraduate V


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Voice W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Winter holidays X


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

X = the impossible algebra! Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yale Z


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Zoo (not sure if that counts, but it's all I could think of.) A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art...B


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Biology books


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chalk...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dust, from the chalk. E


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Earth Science F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fiction reading...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geology


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

History I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interview J


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Geography - my favourite subject at school. H


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Journalism K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids (school full of young kids)...L


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Lunchtime! M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mat (sleeping-time mat, I don't think they do that anymore or do they?)

Next letter N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Name Tags. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ornithology P


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Physical Education Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queries, sorry Miss I don't understand! R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

References...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sandwiches, for lunch. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tuition U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

University V


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Vocabulary W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

wisdom...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xercise Y


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Youth Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ Need a Good Night's Rest when in school....A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Authority. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bean bags, the little ones that you throw like a ball. C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Coloured cellophane paper for art class. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dinnertime, time for a break. E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

End of term exams. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Friends (school is a place to find friends)...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grades H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Helper...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice Lolly after school if you're lucky! J


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Jump rope K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowledge...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knitting class L


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Language Arts M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maths N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nursery School ..O


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Orator P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pedagogy


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quil from the olden days. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recitation...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Singing. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Topics...U


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Utensils - as in the food tech rooms. V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Violin lessons in music class. W


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Woodwork


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra money for tuck shop. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yardstick for woodwork classes Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzz's.....tired after school. A


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

American History B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Battle of Hastings C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chess games at recess. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks...E


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Envelopes F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Faculties...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grandparents Day. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Day, Yippie!!! doesn't happen to often. 

I (next letter)


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Intern J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jacks (I remember playing jacks when I went to school, I don't know if the kids to that any more)....K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchens, cooking lunch. L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lunch money. M


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Mathematics N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notetaking...O


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Mathematics


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Notetaking...O


Obnoxious student. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Philosophy of Education...Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question time. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reciting G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sports Day. T


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Tudor U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ukelele V


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Violin W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wind Instruments...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra Homework. Y


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Youth Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzzz's after a long day. A


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Algebra! Arrrrrgh


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Biology.....dissecting rats.....Arrrrrgh. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Classroom...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dust from the chalk E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eraser...F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frightful headmaster. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Graph Paper...H


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

History I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Irish Bouzouki (music class)....J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Janitor K


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Kindergarten L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Master N


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Numbers O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ornithology. P


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Physical education Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

quiz...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading S


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Physical Education (PE). Q


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Social Studies T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tracing U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding...V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vaulting in the gymn. W


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Woodwork


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xylophone for music lessons Y


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Youngsters.. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zebra (stuff zebra for 4K)

A


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Addition B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Book Report...C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Canteen. D


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Drama


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

English exams. F


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

French, foor technology - G


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Geography H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Highlighters ....I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ink. J


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Janitor K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kryptonite...L


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Language M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mistakes (need to make mistakes to learn)...N


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Nibs on ink pens.....O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Office Furniture...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pupil assembly. Q or R


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Quiz R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruler. S


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Soft ball T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

T-ball...U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Umpire. V


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Violin W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wagging school. :-( XY or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xams Y or Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yo Yo (recess time play)....Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apple for the teacher. B


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Baseball C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chalk Board...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Desks. E


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Education F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Free period. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Graft H


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Homebase I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ideas Exchange...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Junior High K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids (kids go to school) L


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Lunch M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Masters and Mistresses N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Numbers...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Opinions. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencils...Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questions and answers. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red Pen...S


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Sports day


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Text Books...U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Union for staff. V


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

VACATION!!!! W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Water bubbler. XY or Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yelling (No Yelling in School) Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arithmetic B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ball-point Pen...C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chalk D


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Drama E


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Equations F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

fractions...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Geography field trip. H


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Homework! I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Indoor sports. J


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Janitor K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen staff -- For lunches L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Late mark. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Markers...N


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Notes


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Orders from the teacher. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

PT Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

"Quiet" said the teacher. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spell-check...T


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Text books...U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Underduck when on the swings for recess....V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Viewing the blackboard. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Window (Daydreaming outside of window)X, Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow crayon - in infants craft class Z


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Zoo (Field trip) A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Applauding the school play.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Building Blocks...C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Climbing frame - if they are still allowed! D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drawing...E


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

English class F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flunk (I hope not)...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geology H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

High School....I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Isosceles triangles in math class. J


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Janitor K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kicking a soccer ball in sports class. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lacrosse


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marquette University...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oven for Home Ec. [P]


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pipettes in science class. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quantum Physics...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red school blazer. S


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Sport


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time-out for naughty behaviour. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Understanding V


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Questions...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Understanding V


Verbs and adjectives. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Work bench X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xylophone...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning - bored with lesson Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZZ (yawning then sleeping :sm25: ) A


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Addition B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

black marker...C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheese sandwich for lunch. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Diameter Definitions ...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra tuition. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fractions G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gymnastics...H


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Homework... I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Improvement...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jumping Jacks in PE. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind (Being kind to one another) L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Laboratory M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Music Mandolin....N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nature table O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Open Minds...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Physics Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

quiet....R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading time S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sociology. T


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Time out... U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Uniforms ...V


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Vacations!.... W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water Bubbler...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra homework. Y


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Yarn....end of school day... Z


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Yawn....end of school day... Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zipper on school bag. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arithmetic B


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Beads in Art class C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crayons D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drawing paper...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Easel F


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Friends G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grammar H


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

History I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Intelligent...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jokes after class. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen craft L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Jokes after class. K


Not during class :sm15:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Matrix N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty boy who did joke in class. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Naughty boy who did joke in class. O


Odd-ball (Could he be one)...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

P.E. Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quarrels in the schoolyard. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reports...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sports shoes. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tennis shoes U


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Umpire V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory - our school won! W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winning Streak...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xcess celebration Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearbooks...Z or A


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Zoo (Field Trip) A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Algebra and Algorithms. :-( B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Basketball Buzzer...C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Craft cardboard. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dictionary...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless chatter in the school yard. F


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Fractions G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Germs. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Homeschool...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zeal A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ancient History...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biology


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Next letter "I" Intern J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soprano Knitter said:


> Next letter "I" Intern J


Must have been looking at the wrong page!

:sm12: :sm12:

Jeans ban K


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Kindergarten. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Red School House...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Language lessons M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Markers N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nature table O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

One or Other Occupation (school gets us ready for the future) P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Performance chart. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questions, questions. R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Replies. S


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Social Studies T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trade advice U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

University options. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Violin lessons W 

(My brother played the violin - the early days of him practising at home were awful!)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Violin lessons W
> 
> (My brother played the violin - the early days of him practising at home were awful!)


Yes, I can imagine :sm05: Practising the recorder brings back memories too :sm16:

Wellies for wet weather. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xcruciating noise!! Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling at playtime. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zoology A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

ABC's. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Break time C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheese and crackers for recess. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Desk E


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

English F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

French G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Giggling Girls H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

High jump. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In-school Suspension...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jumping while skipping. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting class..L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Leisure time. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mat..N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Netball. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Off-Days (Teacher conventions, holidays etc.)


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Physical education. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

quiet please...R


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Reading S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spelling Bee..T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Too much talking in class. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Universe V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wash room X


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

'Xamples Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow craft paper. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zippers on Backpack...A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apple for the teacher. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Backback C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Color Chalk..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Backback C


That should have read Backpack!

:sm16:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dunces hat - not allowed now.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emphasis on Education...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Farm education - how our food is grown! G


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Geography H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heated Questions...I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ink wells. I'm now showing my age. . J


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Classes...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dog eared exercise books. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excercise books -- do they still use them or is all tablets or computer? We had stone slabs and a chisel!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Festivities at Christmas. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Groundsman H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hammer (shop class)...I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Invitations for after school party. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jumping - skipping K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness (taught in school) L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Latin M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mouse for the computer N


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Noun O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Objective Thinking...P


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Parse Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quality Education...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rubber erasers. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School uniform T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thumb tack. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Uniform blazer V


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Vocabulary W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Words X, Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zacharias A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Algebra...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bible studies C


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Crayons D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drawing...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless homework. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finished the homework now it's time for Fun G


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Grades H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Habits (good or maybe bad habits can develop in school)...I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Isotherms in geography. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jazz Class...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen hygiene L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost Property. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marking work N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notebooks...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orange juice for lunch break P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut butter with celery another snack Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiche, yet another snack R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red marker..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School Marm T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teacher..U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Urge on V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

victory..W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Window gazing X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X means times...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning - bored Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZZ sleeping...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arithmetic B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blizzard (No school today because of the weather) C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Charcoal D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks..E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exams. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fabric for Home Ec. 
G


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Graph paper H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Highlighters....I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Insect chart in Biology class. J


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Jump rope K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keyboard (computer class) L


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Lunch M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mums kiss at the school gate. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noon Hour O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Outdoor play equipment. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencils...Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quotations in English class. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rhymes..S


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Sports carnival...T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teeter Totter...U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Union for teachers. V


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Verb W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Words...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

' Xtra playtime. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yo Yo's Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zebra crossing at the school gate. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Addition..B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Band Practice. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

coloring..D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dusty chalkboard cleaner. E


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

English F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Friends (school buddies) G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Goal posts. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half-time (sport event)...I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Items in lost property. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Journals K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keys on the school piano. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lyrics...M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Music class. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notes...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oblongs. P


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Pronoun Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quotes...R


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Revision for exams.. .S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sick bay. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Out...U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understudy for school play. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory..W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Winter uniform. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xylophone Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip (youngsters with Zip)


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Alphabet B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bean Bags...Recess C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chairs on desks at home time. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Duties..E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elbows on desks. F


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Fractions G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grades...H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hopscotch. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink Pen...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Janitor.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowledge..L


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Lessons in life.. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Masters Degree....N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty behaviour. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-achiever P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Principal. Q


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Quiz R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reader..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

School bag. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Track Shoes...U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Umpire. V


----------



## Carmenspriggs (Jul 9, 2017)

Vacations!!....W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wisdom..X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

xxxx's from mum. Y


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Youth Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip and Go A


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Apple B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baseball C


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

College D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Doctor Degree..E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Egg Sandwich. F


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

French G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade-point H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

History. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inside Activities...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam making in food studies. K


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Kindergarten L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leadership taught..M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning Assembly. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Name Tags (O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Open Day. P


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Picnic Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Time..R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ruler in pencil case. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spelling Bees...T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thermometer in Science class. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Underclassman..V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Violin lessons. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wind Instruments...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra homework. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn Art..Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzzz's. dozing in class. :-( A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Advance Studies..B


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Biology C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coloring ...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dot to Dot. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eraser..F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fingerpaints. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glue..H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hats. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Intern Teacher..J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Junior class. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindergarten..L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Learning.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mathematics..N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Notebooks. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oxford Dictionary..P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Parent/teacher night. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet-time...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Racing for the school bus. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snow Day (In WI if we get a bad snow storm, school is called off for the day)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Telling Tales. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding..V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Voicing an opinion. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Words of Knowledge..X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra lunches for growing kids. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn Art..Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zigzag patterns in artwork. A


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Adverb B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Blubber (children's height)..C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Coughs and sneezes. D


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Division E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Earth Study...F


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Fractions


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grades...H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hiccups in class. :-(. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ideas Shared...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam Jars with tadpoles inside. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowledge L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Likeable teacher. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Master Degree..N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

News as in show and tell. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Offering (School donation)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Paper clips. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quotes.R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosters. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spelling T


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Triangles U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Uniforms (My grandchildren go to a private school and wear uniforms) I wore uniforms most of my life in school then at my job.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vacations. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Writing..X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra pens and pencils. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

YMCA...W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Word skills. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-ams...Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling in the schoolyard. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ (snoozing during study hall)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apple in the lunchbox. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Banana in the lunch box..C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Carrot sticks in the lunchbox. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dates in the lunch box..E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra sweet grapes in the lunchbox. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Figs in the lunch box..G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Golden delicious apple in the lunchbox.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ham Sandwich in lunch box..I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Iron tablets in the lunchbox for the anaemic student.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jacks & Ball


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaleidoscope. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons..M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Money for tuck shop. N


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Nouns O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oral Quiz...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plastic pencil case. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questions , questions!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ribbons on the graduation gown..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School uniform T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Text Books..U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

University V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory Song..W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Work station X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Homework..Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yucky mess from fingerpainting. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zoology A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Animal Studies. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biology C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Classroom..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dunce (Are we allowed to say that nowadays?) E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fractions G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade-Point...H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Holding a skipping rope. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice Hockey


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jane (Dick & Jane in reader)...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen (for school lunches) L


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lunch Time M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mat (exercise mat)...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Letters of the alphabet. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lessons M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Marbles at playtime. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Obstacle course. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peanut Butter Sandwich for lunch..Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet in class. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

R & R S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spelling test. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Toilet break U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Underclassman..V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory cup W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xams Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Study...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tutor U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University..V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vocational studies. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Words...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra homework. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youth..Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zest and zeal A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asking for help from the teacher. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biscuits (hidden away these days) C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Crackers (snack time)...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double maths E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fractions


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goals...H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Head lice.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Home time I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In-house Schooling...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Janitor K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

K3..L (My GD is in K3) Kindergarten for three year olds


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Low grades. :-(. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maths lesson N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nodding off in maths class.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oven - in cookery class P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Painting aprons. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questions R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Raincoat. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School shoes


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teacher..U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Umbrella. V


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Vowel W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Water bubbler. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Credit..Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yawning. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ Sleeping & Snoring....A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Algorithms. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Words X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Algorithms. B


Books in the library. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chemistry D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desk ..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elementary school F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

French.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geology H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History..I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Inter-house netball J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jock (every school has one or more than one)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Ken :sm01:


----------



## EwanWatkins (Nov 29, 2017)

Official
With each passing year, Sports Interactive iterates on the long-standing fundamentals of its Football Manager series. A slight tweak here and there: applying some ease of use adjustments, or tinkering with the 3D match engine--like a manager moving pieces around a whiteboard. Some of these tweaks might not become evident until you've spent hundreds of hours entrenched in the virtual dugout, while others may only affect those eccentric enough to deploy a tactic featuring a Raumdeuter. In Football Manager 2018, minor refinements are similarly sprinkled throughout; but, crucially, there's also a significant new addition, and other impactful overhauls, that are palpable from the get-go, profoundly changing the way you manage and interact with your team on a daily basis.
next letter P


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Lunch M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kindergarten L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Tots (3 year old's in school)....M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

music


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nature table O


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

open books


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencils with erasers....Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quadrangle R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

reading time


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Singing T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

teacher


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Uniforms (my grandchildren (4,6 & 9 year old) wear uniforms to school because they attend a private school)


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

volley-ball


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

World News...X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Xmas play


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn Art..Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zena plays with Zac


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Arithmetic...B


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Biology C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

chemistry


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Windows - for gazing out of when lessons are boring! :sm11: X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dancing


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

French G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grammar...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Housewifery I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inhouse Schooling...J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jousting


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness..L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

leaving


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mealtime N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

never late-- O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Outside playtime P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Point System...Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quadrangle R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading Charts...S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

spelling


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Notes...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Quick Notes...R


I think we're on T

Test U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

upper form


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Varsity..W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vest - for when it's cold (like now) W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Jackets..X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

wooly stockings


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-mas Presents...Y


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yelling -- in the playground


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zzzzzzz's during lessons :sm16:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC...B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

biology


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Children..D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dunce cap


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exercise book F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fidgiting


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Fractions G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

geography


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Handiwork I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink Pens...J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

janitor


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons..M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

music


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notebooks..O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Overtime for teachers P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Playtime


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quitting Time ( the last bell rang for the day)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ring the bell S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Suspension...T


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

training (footie )


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding..V


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

verbs (meaning of)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Work hard X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

XXX's for the boy/girl friend behind the bike shed :sm12: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

yoga classes


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow braid on blazers Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zumba lessons


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Algebra B


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Brains C


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

cookery


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Canteen D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dinner lady


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energy F


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

fitness club


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grades..H


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

hockey


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Internship J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

joining the real world K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep plodding on, L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

leave painting out


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mealtime N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

nut roast


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

O Level P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

P.E Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Time...R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

reading


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spelling


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Test - for that spelling! U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Upset-- can't spell :sm12:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory - I can! :sm09: W


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Whiskerando-- teacher with whiskers :sm23: :sm04: :sm06:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Whiskerando-- teacher with whiskers :sm23: :sm04: :sm06:


X-man...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yachting - if it's a posh school!! Z


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

zebra feeding time--- if it's an even posher school :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Anthology B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Bus to school


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Coach D


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

dance classes E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ecology F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fraternity


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

geology H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History...I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ink stains. J


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

janitor ( we say caretaker in UK)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kipping in class. L


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Laughing here--- and 
larking about M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mischief Makers. N


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

name the culprits ???? O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear, it wasn't me!! P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Prefect ? or perfect :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questions, questions! R


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

register----here Miss :sm02: 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Song time T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tiny Tots in 3K...U


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

university-- if you work hard--- V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory..W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Washroom X


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

X marks the spot?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y Me?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Zebedee---- kids watching video of' magic roundabout' on a rainy playtime


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awaiting home time. B


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

breakfast club (didn't have that in my day ) :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Christmas concert D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dancer ...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ecology


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Far out Political Correctness ....gone mad!

G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geology H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Geography...H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Homework. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink Pen...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam jars with tadpoles. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kickoff (Football Team)..L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Litter in the waste bins. M


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

milk in tiny bottles-- remember ? -- N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Name Tags...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Outside nature study class. P


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I've enjoyed this game but running out of ideas so I'm out :sm01:


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Pencil Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quill - no I don't go back quite that far!!! :sm09: :sm09: 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeating the grade (I don't think they do that anymore. The teacher wanted to hold back my daughter in first grade. Instead of holding her back, she was old for her grade because her Birthday was the end of Nov. I switched schools. I put her in a public school with special ed. She was there one week and the teacher who had her said she didn't belong in that class. In the end she was put in an advance class and graduated the upper 10th of her class.)

S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Repeating the grade (I don't think they do that anymore. The teacher wanted to hold back my daughter in first grade. Instead of holding her back, she was old for her grade because her Birthday was the end of Nov. I switched schools. I put her in a public school with special ed. She was there one week and the teacher who had her said she didn't belong in that class. In the end she was put in an advance class and graduated the upper 10th of her class.)
> 
> S


A case of Mother knows best!

Satchel T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Training for swim carnival. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Violin lessons. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water Bubbler...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

X mark for wrong answer. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow in painting class Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zebra crossing outside the school gates. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Art class B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Boys (Cheated on their tests)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chemistry D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Division E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Education, Education,Education. F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Farming and Agriscience class. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goals..H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot oven in Food Studies. We used to call the class, Domestic Science. I suppose Food Studies sounds more posh. 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink Sketching (Art class)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jacks ( the game). In the schoolyard. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep alert L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy (some students can be on the lazy side) M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maths teacher N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Newspaper (School's Newspaper)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Orchestra ( band practice). :sm09: P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

P.T. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Answers R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

skipping...Skipping on the way to school T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Term-time U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Undergraduate


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory - passed exams W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather (No School due to weather conditions)X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

X'tra woolies for warmth. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning again - boring lessons Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Yawning again - boring lessons Z


ZZZZ (sleepy) A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Anatomy. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Botany C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Catching a cold. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Definitions...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Egg and spoon race at sports day. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flag (flag on flagpole in front of school) G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey haired teachers. . H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hairless Teachers..I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Irritable teachers. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jiggling Teacher K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kindergarten teacher. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Latin Teacher..M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Miserable Teacher. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nasty Teacher..O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Obese Teacher. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prim teacher Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick-tempered Teacher


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Riotous teacher S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Special Needs Teacher. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tyrannical Teacher U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understanding Teacher. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vicious teacher W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wacky teacher. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-Large Teacher..Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yelling teacher Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zany teacher.  A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Athletic teacher B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bow-legged teacher. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crusty Teacher D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Deaf Teacher. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eccentric teacher F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Forgetful Teacher. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

geography teacher H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

History teacher. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Idealist teacher J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jolly Teacher. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kind teacher L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Larrikin teacher. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy teacher R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neanderthal teacher. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Odd Teacher...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pigeon-toed teacher. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questionable teacher. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Red-faced Teacher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saggy- trousered teacher. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Terrible Teacher..U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkind teacher. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vicious Teacher..W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wise teacher. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtraordinary teacher R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Young at heart teacher. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zestful Teacher..A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Able-bodied Teacher. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Body-builder Teacher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Charming Teacher. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dare-devil Teacher..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Evil teacher F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Funky Teacher..G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grey-haired teacher H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History teacher..I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Intelligent teacher J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jack of all Trades Teacher..K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Karate teacher L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Latin Teacher..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mathematics teacher N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Narrow minded Teacher. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Novice Teacher..O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Odd teacher.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Perfect Teacher.Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quietly spoken teacher. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raucous teacher S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spiritual Teacher..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tyrannical teacher U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University Teacher..V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victorious teacher W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wonderful Teacher..X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xrayed teacher Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yoga Teacher..Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zzzzzzing teacher A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awkward Teacher. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Batty teacher C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Clumsy teacher. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dippy teacher E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Educational Teacher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fearsome Teacher. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grim teacher H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Handsome teacher. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Intelligent Teacher J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jogging to school teacher. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knitting teacher L


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Latin Teacher

M


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Multiplication tables.

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice teacher O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oceanographer Teacher..P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pastoral Teacher. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Questing Teacher..R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rosy Cheeks Teacher. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Slovenly teacher R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tee Totaller Teacher. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding Teacher..V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very funny Teacher. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whirlwind Teacher..X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra Large Teacher. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yawning Teacher..Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zealous teacher. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Apple for Teacher..B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best Behaviour for Teacher. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Candy Cane for Teacher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drawing for Teacher. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Embroidery work for Teacher...F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fruit basket for teacher. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Golden Award for Teacher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Home baked treats for teacher. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice lolly for teacher J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jelly Beans for Teacher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krispy Kreme donut for the teacher. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lager for Teacher M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Maltezers for the Teacher.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty Teacher for eating all the treats and not sharing :sm12:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Obese Teacher for not having self control and eating all the treats. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Porky teacher - time for a diet! Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quit all bad habits ...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Risking one's health. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shopaholic Teacher..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

tiny teacher


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Untidy Teacher. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory for School...W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Winning Gold for school. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-rated messages ban from School..Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yoga class. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zzzzzzzing banned in class A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Arithmetic...B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bandages in the school medical room. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Clerk ..School Clerk D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Desks in the classroom. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eraser for the board F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fruit for recess. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grapes in lunch box H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History Exam..I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ink leak from biro. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jack Frost on the way to school K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kicking a football. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Learning lessons M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making the Grade...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No talking in class m


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Opening books to read. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Papers to be checked..Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questions from the teacher. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reader..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Satchel. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teachers pet u


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding..V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Values. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra studies. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yale University..Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zoo visit. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Animals (study of animals)...B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Biology. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cloakroom d


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chemistry..D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dorm Room..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

early break f


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fail Class...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grades h


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half School Day...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

inkwell j


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jacks (do they play jacks at recess time yet?)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Jacks (do they play jacks at recess time yet?)


I don't know - we used to.

kaleidoscope for playtime l


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Lamb followed Mary to School One Day..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

maths problem N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nature Study..O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Outdoor play. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

plasticine in art class q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Please I'm trying to Study..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

reading room s


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Staff room coffee machine. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea with lemon..U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unfinished work. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visual Learning..W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wellington Boots for rainy days. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

xtra tuition v


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yapping dog at the school gates. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

zebra crossing outside school - do you have them?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> zebra crossing outside school - do you have them?


Yes we have them, plus the lolly-pop lady during school arrivals and departures.

Awful school bully. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

biology c


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Curiosity..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

dunce e


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

falconry lessons - posh school G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade-point..H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hormonal Acne. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ink stand - way back when! j


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jelly beans in school bag. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindergarten..L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost property area. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

money for lunch o


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-work Teacher..P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Peanuts banned. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet..P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rolling Stone Magazine in school bag. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

satchel t


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tuna sandwich. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

utensils in cookery class v


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory..W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Window watching X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Window watching X


X-rated :sm12: Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yo-Yo's. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZZ Ann's falling asleep


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Abracadabra magic show. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

book binding C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coloring...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Demonstrations in cooking class. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

eating results frm cookery class F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finish off the left-overs from Cooking Class...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

gymnastics h


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History class..I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ink blots j


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Junior in High School..K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krispy Kreme Donut in lunchbox.( naughty mum for packing this ). . L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Licking fingers from Krispy Kreme Donut...M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Missing Mum on the first day of school. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nesting/ It's hard to start school and leave the nest the comforts of home. O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oblongs and triangles in math class. P


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Packed lunch (Q)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questions and answers. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

rreading time on Friday afternoon S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sitting outside the headmasters room. :-(. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time a ticking waiting to see the headmaster. U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unhappy outcome from the headmaster.......detention! V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Volume of the Headmaster became awfully Loud...W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weeping child after listening to the loud headmaster. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-pel from School...Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling from the mother of the child to the headmaster. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zip you are out of here...A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Apple for the headmaster. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Brown-nosing isn't it allowed in school...C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Brown-nosing isn't it allowed in school...C


Ha ha, yes, I thought it would sound like bribery. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Corruption not allowed. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dictionary.. E (Sue is that the first time you heard browning-nosing we use it over here all the time?)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

No, it's a popular saying here too Ann. 
Egg and spoon race on Sports Day. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finish First ...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Girls. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

High School..I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Independence. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

jingle of the bell - playtime over K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knocking on the classroom door. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

lessons again m


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Money takes lots of it to go on to College..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

nursery teacher o


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over Achiever P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

praise q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quietness R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

reading s


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spelling T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

testing u


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understanding.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory at last w


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner or District Champs...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xtra tuition y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youngsters playing at recess....Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

zoology a


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Art. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

biology c


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Craft. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drawings..E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Exercise books. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fitness Class...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gloves for a cold day. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hat with school colors..I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ink in the pens. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jumper with school logo...K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knee high school socks. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Learning Skills..M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mindfulness. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughtiness..Usually ends up with detention. O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Naughtiness..Usually ends up with detention. O


Oh dear, not the headmasters office again. :sm16: :sm25:

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Penmanship...Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet in the library. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading..S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scrap book full of allsorts. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talent of all kinds come from our students...U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

United in school swim carnival. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory for School W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well rehearsed school play. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tracurriculars..Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes to going home early. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ sleepy having been feeling well I hope I don't have the flu. 

next letter A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asthma puffer. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Better Days Ahead..C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Coughs and colds. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Diarrhea had to stay home from school today E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeewww ......glad you stayed home. . F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Feeling Better...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Global Studies. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History..I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inverted comma's. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jump Roping at recess time or gym class...K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knowledge. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

learning M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making new friends. N

Hi Joan, how are you ? I've been thinking about you.
Sue x


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hallo Sue. I'm ok thanks. I shall be glad to get back to normal. whatever that is! Hopefully my finger should heal soon I Can knit again, I still feel a lack of enrgy but that should soon pass.

New subjects to learn O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Orange juice at recess. P

Glad you are on the mend Joan. Just give it time and patience.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Patience in Learning...Q 
Joan does it bother you to type? I'm so sorry to hear that you aren't yourself, get as much rest as you can get. 
Sleep is a healer so don't feel bad when you are taking a extra nap or two.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Queuing for assembly. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Patience in Learning...Q
> Joan does it bother you to type? I'm so sorry to hear that you aren't yourself, get as much rest as you can get.
> Sleep is a healer so don't feel bad when you are taking a extra nap or two.


Questions, questions r

Yes typimg isn't easy, its very cold here and that makes my finger and knuckle ache.

I get frustrated, no energy & not being able to knit or anthing im used to being busy


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Questions, questions r
> 
> Yes typimg isn't easy, its very cold here and that makes my finger and knuckle ache.
> 
> I get frustrated, no energy & not being able to knit or anthing im used to being busy


I've just reread my reply - what amisery i sound. theres plenty worse than me


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> I've just reread my reply - what amisery i sound. theres plenty worse than me


Joan, we know you are trying just don't give up. Little by Little you will get Stronger. Do what you have to do to stay Warm

Reading S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Social Studies.

Hang in there Joan and don't be too hard on yourself. You've been through quite a lot recently and losing your sweet little dog would have been devastating too. 
Sending hugs. xx


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tests..U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Universe in science. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vaccinations are taken before entering school W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Working hard in the classroom. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xcess energy y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youthful dreams. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zebra comes at the end of the ABC...A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Art Supplies. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

breaktime c


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cafeteria...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dance classes. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

elocution lessons F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

French Classes..G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gathering supplies for school camp. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Half term i


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inspection of uniforms. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

jewelry is banned k


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jacket with school colors...K


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Knapsack. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

lessons M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Money for Hot Lunch..N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New teacher in the class. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over Achiever...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Promising student. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

quick learner r


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Research for projects. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

singing for the choir t


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time-out classroom. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understudy...V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Valentines Day rose from your boyfriend. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner..the one who gave me my rose was the winner...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra kisses for him. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

young Casanova Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zorro in the making..A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aiming high. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bonnie beau C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Charming catch. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dishy deb E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education..F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fail or Pass. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grades..H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hiccups in the classroom. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

instructor J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeans for Genes day. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

kick about l


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inquiry...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jabbering in class k


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids..L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lazy pupil M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mollycoddling Mother. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notebooks..O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Outhouse in poor schools. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Public Schools..Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet in class. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

rowdy class S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Subtractions in maths. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Times tables u


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

victory at sport w


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Winners are grinners. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Curriculum...Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yahoo.....schools out! Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zoo..field trip A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Anchors Away, school boating class. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

book learning C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Color Chalk..D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Designing cover for art book. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Etching in Art Class..F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Famous quotes in English class. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goals..H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

high marks for project I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Introduction to Stem Program ( a new program to stimulate students with math and science)

Next letter J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

janitor k


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

last lesson m


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Multiplication.. ..N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

News for show and tell. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

othello in english class P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

People and places in social studies. Q or R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

replies - hopefully correct to questions s


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Soccer games. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Touch Football..U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

University hopes. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory win for student council ...W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well wishes from teachers at Graduation. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra homework y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling on the school bus and being told off by the driver. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping...school bus driver zipping away after telling kids to "Be Quiet" A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arrival at the school b


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bus...Did you take the school bus to school? I walked...C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chatting quietly on the school bus. D. It was too far to walk to my school so I travelled via bus.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Daily Routine Were you early or late pick-up? I was terrible in the morning a lot of times my Dad had to drive me to school otherwise I would have been late. It's a good thing I didn't take the bus I probably would have missed it especially if I had to be there early. 

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I had to catch the bus at 8 am and it was about a ten minute ride. Then it was another ten minutes to walk up the hill to school as it wasn't on the bus route. That was in the days of the double decker buses and my friends and I would always make a beeline for the upper deck. That was the area for people who smoked cigarettes but we just liked looking out the windows from upstairs. I can't believe we put up with all the second hand smoke up there, it turns my stomach now.

Early riser for school. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Failure to be Late if we had double decker buses. I was never on a double decker bus, I know our yellow school buses aren't built that way. 
It is a law to wear a seat belt yet our school buses don't have any. (G)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

They were nearly all double deckers when I was growing up in the UK. Big green or red ones in our district with the driver and conductor aboard, who you would buy your ticket from. We didn't have school buses as such, it was just a normal bus service.
If you ever get the chance to watch On the Buses, a British Comedy series from around the 60's/70's you will see what I mean.

Glad to be on time for school. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early bird at the school gates F

I used to walk to school. When i went to Junior school we lived opposite the school gate!!!!!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fresh fruit for recess. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grapes was a good snack..H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hot and Sweaty after playing hockey. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

inky fingers j


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jamming in Music Class..K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kettle in staff room L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maths N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty words on the blackboard.......who did it ???
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

open university P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Principal not happy with the naughty words on the blackboard. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Naughty words on the blackboard.......who did it ???
> O


Punishment whoever did it? ...Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Questions are being Asked...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Refusing to "dob " in your best friend. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School rules must be obeyed T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tasks to complete. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

university V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visiting the zoo on a school excursion. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Workload for teachers - too heavy X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra help from volunteers in the classroom. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow paint in Art class Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zany teacher. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alphabet song b


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Book covering at the start of term. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

canteen lunch D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dinner Ladies. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easels in Art class. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fabric in Home Ec. Class...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glass test tubes in science class. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

history i


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ideas for school play. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Janitor K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keys in the Janitors pocket. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lost property M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mop and bucket in the cleaners room. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notepads...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oversized cushions on the floor in the library. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

PE in the gym q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quandry over test questions. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

report at end of term! S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spelling ...T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Taking something special for show and tell. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U & I became Friends...V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> U & I became Friends...V


Very nice friend you are. :sm11: W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

We are Winners...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xxxxxxxx's for everyone. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearbook with a lot of funny messages...Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zoo outing. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

alleluia schools out! B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Basketball practice. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

cookery d


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daily assembly. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

extra homework f


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

F means you better bring your grade up to at least a C

*G*


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grammar h


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Hour classes...I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Insolent students in the time-out classroom. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Insolent students in the time-out classroom. J


Judgment should be made...K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kicking the chair in front, still being insolent. Back to the time-out classroom. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Licking the neck of the kid who was sitting in front of me...I was sent to the time-out M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Messing up the teachers desk....I was sent to time out room too. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

naughty naughty O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Offensive behaviour. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

punishment Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questions raised. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rating isn't too good with all this time out. S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Stern warning from headmaster. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Talking out of turn..U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upsetting the headmaster. :-( V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Voicing one's opinion...W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Willing to make amends. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra assignments Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youth club after school. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zones of Regulation...A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

All kitted out with school uniform. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baseball C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cricket. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Double Dutch Jump Roping during recess, I did this when I was in grade school I don't know if they still jump rope. E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember doing that too. We used to sing little rhymes as we skipped.

Elastic braces on teeth. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finish your homework G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Geography test. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Help I haven't revised! I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

In a lot of bother because you haven't done any revision. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

jumping at hopscotch K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kicking a goal in soccer. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Learning M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making new friends. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nursery School..O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oscar the Grouch hand puppet in nursery school. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pudding Cups for Snack...Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quadrangle with plants and shrubs. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Quadrangle with plants and shrubs. R


Red Roses...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Red Roses...S


Smelling divine. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

teachers pet u


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ukulele practice. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Violin practise w - my brother used to practise athome - time for earplugs!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wishing for violin practice to end. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

X rated language used at the awful noise! Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling......Put that violin away NOW.  Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Library time M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mathematics. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework o


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overtime put into Spring Concert rehearsal...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pastry in cookery class Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quilting in needlework class. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading, no matter what we are learning we need to Read :sm24: S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spending lots of time in the library. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

tale telling U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understatements...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory at the netball match!! W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winners..X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(X) Yellow crayons for the tinies Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ sleepy time for the little ones.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple for the teacher R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Basketball, a common winter sport in our schools...C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Classroom d


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks full of students...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early mark for dental appointment .....:-(. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fruit in lunch box G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grapes in lunchbox. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hamster for class pet I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink stamps being used in Art Class..J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeep parked in staff parking area. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kittens found under the jeep. L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Kittens found under the jeep. L


LOL :sm09: M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother Cat was feeding the kittens...N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nurturing mother cat, under the jeep, feeding her kittens. . O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overbearing Mother cat we couldn't move the jeep. P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Patience is needed to move the nurturing cat, feeding her kittens under the jeep. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet don't want to disturb the Mother cat. R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rat dinner for the mother cat and her kittens......still under the jeep. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School has Started, check on the kittens afterwards. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teaching facts of life with cat and kittens U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understudies for the Musical Cats...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory for cats when they are needed on stage W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcoming mother cat and kittens home after them being lost. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Kitten was counted for...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young cats will get into mischief Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ Kittens all are sleeping...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah peace for a little while with the cats B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baaa Mary's little lamb came to school...C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cats playing with the Lamb D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dog comes along and chase the lamb and the cats. E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Every dog has his day. F


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Fresh as a daisy G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to be a good student today. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friends now i hope G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Going to be a good student today. H


Holiday Time because of Easter Break....I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ideas of where to go over the Easter break. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Ideas of where to go over the Easter break. J


Jamaica...K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathmandu. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Learning Experience traveling to different areas...M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making travel plans. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Note taking when on trip...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Obeying customs in different countries. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Paw Patrol :sm02: (Watching too much TV with the grandchildren) Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet time reading a comic. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading is important S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Saving up to buy more comics. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trigonometry- is that still taught? U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Unknown if they still teach Trig. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

vacation soon for Easter W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting for Easter bunny. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Jelly Beans...Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yummy, I like the black ones best. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zero jelly beans for me, way too much sugar for an diabetic.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awe, none for Ann. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bonus for me I have hypoglycemia and have to carry Jelly Babies everywhere i go. C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Can I have Ann's share please ? D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Can I have Ann's share please ? D


Don't think so, sounds like Joan needs them more. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Evens I'll share with Sue! F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finals (the jelly beans will give energy for studying for Finals) G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

good grades needed H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Home School..I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Instruction essential L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Learning..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maximum help with revision N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notebooks...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Obedient student P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Principal ...Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questions R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reports...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Schooll swot t


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Total enrollment..U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

University V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice of you Joan to share Ann's sweeties with me. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter sports in school are coming to an end. Susan this is consider your summer what months do the kids go to school? X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xtra indoor play because of wet weather. Summer hols here start a week before Christmas and finish the third week of January. 
Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Year is long for going to school in your Country. By us they have off June, July, and most of August. Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

They also have two weeks over Easter. Two weeks in July ( winter break ). Two weeks Sept/October ( spring break ), plus the odd public holiday, here and there. So, not too bad. I think they have more holidays than I remember having when I was at school.
Zipping along. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Amount of days off still seem like your kids are getting more schooling. Here it's one week off for Easter and one week for Christmas. Teachers conferences are at least four days off. Depending on the weather the kids are off for snow and icy days. Sometimes it is just too cold to go to school. 

Next letter B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bothersome heat in summer and lots of schools don't have air-conditioned classrooms. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Conditions that the students and teachers need to cope with. 

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

De-hydration possibility. Drink plenty of water.
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eat Healthy ..F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan yourself with a book to keep cool.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good Summer would be lovely H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Have a picnic in the park. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I second that J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jasmine perfume from the climbing shrub in the park. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen for school lunches L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lunch Box from Home...M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Muffins from mums kitchen.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nits spread like wild fire when one child gets head lice. O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Nits spread like wild fire when one child gets head lice. O


Oh No! Go and buy nit busting shampoo. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencil test running through the hair. Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question......have you got an itchy head ? R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rid of the Lice...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shampoo them all away. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to get down to work....U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

University hopes. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vaseline was use because someone fell and had a scrap.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting for the school bell to go. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xylophone practice...Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow paint in art class. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pooh! it is smells nasty Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Yellow paint in art class. Z


Zebra-print PJ's was worn on Pajamas Day...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Artwork B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ballgame started during recess time...C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Catch up in class D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dancing in Spring Concert for school my GD got a major part. E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excelling in dance. Congrats to GD. F


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Foxtrot won the event (G)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Guiding ones partner over the dance floor. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hop Skip and Jump..I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Iron Filings in Science Class. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jam for jam tarts in cookery class K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen for Cooking Class...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lessons in deportment at finishing school M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math Material...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework and knitting O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overachiever... P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Please Miss,can I leave the class ? Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queue for lunch R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeating a Grade :sm13: S


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Spelling Bee E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Toothless lost a tooth on the play ground....U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Understudy for school play V


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Victory in passing a test W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Watching the school play X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xcitable children on first day. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yakking children making a noise Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zoo excursion planned. What will the children see ? A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Anteaters at the zoo B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Brown Bears at the zoo. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chimpanzees at the zoo D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dromedary at the zoo. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants at the zoo F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fox at the Zoo. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Giraffe at the zoo H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hammerhead shark at the zoo. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ibex at the zoo J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jabiru Stork at the zoo. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kiwi at the zoo L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lioness at the zoo. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Manatee at the zoo N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noctule at the zoo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orangutan at the zoo


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Penguins at the zoo.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quails at the zoo R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorilla at the zoo...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hippopotamus at the zoo I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I and the kids had a tiring day at the Zoo. J (proper grammar The Kids and I)


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jumping Roo at the Zoo. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kangaroo at the zoo L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Llama at the zoo. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Monkey N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Numbat. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Owls at the zoo P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Parrots at the zoo. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindergarten Zoo Trip...L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Parrots at the zoo. Q


( I guess I was way off :sm02: )

Quails at the Zoo..R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reptiles at the zoo. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snakes T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Toucans. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Umbrellas were being used because it started raining at the zoo. V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vipers at the zoo. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wolves at the zoo X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xerus at the zoo. ( African ground dwelling squirrel. ). 
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yak at the zoo Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zonkey at the zoo. (Product of a zebra and a donkey ) 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aardvark at the zoo B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back to School C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheese roll for lunch. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Days of Remembrance...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Easter Egg making in cooking class. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fasting before Easter...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Green paint in art class. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History Class


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ink stains on fingers. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jump up and down in PE class K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking the Ball...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leapfrog in the playground M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Music class. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noisy Sounds coming from Music Room...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overbearing Music Master. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Principal making new rules Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Please!...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right answers please S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silence in class! T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Out for the ones who can't behave. U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Using ingredients in cookery class. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory! taking something edible home from cookery class. W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Writing out the recipe for future reference. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xenons studied in science class Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy recipes coming from cookery class...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zebra finch as class pet A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Animal Cookies given out after the zoo trip...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biology C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Choosing to save a cookie for Mum. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drawing in Art Class...E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Egg decorating. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

French dictation G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Glowing Report from the teacher.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High School l


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Intelligent Enrichment...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jackets for chilly weather K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

"Kitty" school bag...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lunch box with Kitty motif M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mickey Mouse Motif on pencil case...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'nana for lunch box O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange in lunch box..P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pasty in lunch box Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quail was found wondering around on the playground. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Round up the quail S


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Scissors T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teacher is getting cross U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding the Rules...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very important rules are. (Appalling grammar) :sm11: :sm09: W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Very important rules are. (Appalling grammar) :sm11: :sm09: W


Winner!..X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

'Xciting swim races. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youngsters having fun Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zipping along on their bikes. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Athletic types B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bike Helmets were worn by all..C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cycle path to school D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dirt Path, one kid took this to school and was sent back home by a different route to change clothes. You should have seen his pants and shoes :sm23: E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eek - I bet that was a mess! F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finish cleaning up mess back to studies..G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good Boy H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Home School if he can't keep his clothes clean...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Incentive for good behaviour R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ready for Some Action...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School report is ready T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time Out for Easter Holiday...U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Utter bliss V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Verbs part of English Class...W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Written essay X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

XYZ part of the Alphabet...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes Miss I know! Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zip it up and don't be cheeky. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC or the Alphabet...B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blocks of timber in woodwork class. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheese quiche in cookery D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dog-eared exercise book. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exercise in the gym F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

French bread making in cookery class. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geography H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

History. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Independent Worksheets...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Juniors cloakroom. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen for Cooking class..L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Library. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mathematics N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nutella sandwich for recess. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich in lunch box (no allergies)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quail (left-over's from last night's supper) R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red apple in lunch box S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Strawberries, Yummy ...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tomatoes - lovely cherry tomatoes U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are so lucky U ace your spelling test :sm24: V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

very clever W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Jackets still being worn, soon Spring weather will be here. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xylophone lessons Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youthful Vitality...Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zinnias, growing in the school gardens. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Azalea growing like bushes, so pretty during the Spring of the year. B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bluebells, with their little nodding heads. C


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Carnations S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Daffodils, bright and cheerful. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephants ears under the shrubs F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flowers for May Day...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gardenias for the perfume. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hyacinths for the scent I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Incense for the Aroma...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jasmine for heady perfume K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kit for making perfume in Chemistry Class...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lavender essential oil for perfume making M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making Perfume for Mother's Day...N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nasturtiums from the kitchen garden. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oils with different fragrance...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Petals to make rosewater for the Mother's Day stall. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quant (Mary) - smell - alike perfume if they are lucky R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rose Arbour. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Salvias - bight and breezy T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tea Party at School for all the Mothers...U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

United in topics and doing a bit of bragging too. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Varsity Basketball...W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome tea for new teachers. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xylophone class playing a welcome Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters giving a welcome speech. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zealous dancers adding to the show A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Afternoon tea with lots of cream cakes. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Afternoon tea with lots of cream cakes. B


Bunting blowing in the breeze. C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crepe paper streamers hanging from the trees. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't want any rain E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Egg and cress sandwiches. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun, fun, fun! N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting giddy, running about. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy days I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Icing with choc sprinkles on fairy cakes. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jamming last minute studies before the school end. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly and blancmange K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Krispy Kreme donuts. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons...M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mathematics. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Notetaking..O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Open up your pencil case. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pencil at the ready Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question Time. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ring the bell time to go home S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

School buses at the gate. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Television time or I guess that's old fashioned!!! U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding Questions...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory - exam results successful. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Jackets are worn to school today, it's Brrrrr out...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xylose in cookery class Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn in Art Class...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zebra in alphabet book A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Arithmetic...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Botany C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Calculus...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exponents (Math) ...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fractions G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade Point...H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Halfhearted Student. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Intelligent Student..J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Johnny always late student. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keen student L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Learned Student. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mardy student N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Naughty Student. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Over indulgent student P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Petite Student...Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quaint student R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rebel Student..S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet student T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Twins (the teacher kept getting them mixed up) U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

United pupils V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vitamins are taken during the colds and flu season..W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watering the school gardens. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra layers when it's cold Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yo Yo's at playtime. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zeal for sports day A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Announcements at school assembly. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bread-making in cookery class C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Clay in Art Class. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing in art class E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Days Off due to the snow storm...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Free to play snowballs G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gold Stars were given out today H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Happy I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Iced finger bun for morning break. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jamboree will be held today in honor of Susan's Birthday!..K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kisses from the birthday girl. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Day for Birthday Girl.M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making the day last. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice Sunny day for Sue's Birthday - Happy day! O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overcast day here. :-(. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penguin Biscuit in lunch box. Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quarrels over who gets the last penguin biscuit. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rash Dash for the last penguin biscuit S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone already ate it. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Temptation to have one bite was soon diminished. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unrequited bite V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Victory in self control. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Whoopee a penguin for all X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xxxx's for the penguins. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes to that Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippers on jackets pulled up against the cold. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A lovely warm day B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Blazers discarded in the heat of the day. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool breeze coming up D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Drawing ...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exercising F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finishing Homework...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good grammar H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Homework and lots of it. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Isosceles triangle J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jordan Curve...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Knitting lesson N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Numbers...M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Jordan Curve...K


Lettuces growing in the Ag garden. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math...N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Names on the school register. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orchestra playing the Flute...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pipes and drums in the orchestra. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiet please! R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ready, set, go. Sports day. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sunshine please for sports day T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tents set up with refreshments. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umbrella or sunshade V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visitors lining up outside the school gates. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Weather forecast set for fine X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra treats were given out that day. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Y-axis Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zimmer frames for the elderly visitors. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art Exhibit was shown with the students art work. B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Books that the students had written and illustrated. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coloring sheets that the kindergarten class submitted...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Desks overflowing with fruit and veg from the school Ag garden. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eating the samples of fruit and veg. F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Full up. . G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Garden Time to check it out for more veg and fruit because Sue ate all the samples :sm11: :sm02: H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How could she? I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I Would Never Think That of Her...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just goes to show doesn't it! K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kidding, never Susan...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely lady M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Motherly Type...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

nice to know O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overbearing she is Not....P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Parents day Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Children, parents couldn't believe how well behave they were. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reader of the day S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sunshine, kids playing outside today...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tracing in primary class U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding Algebra...V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice to know you both realise Susan didnt eat all the fruit and veg. W


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Heather for the beauty I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very complicated W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting for home Time. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra time for detention. Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters playing games. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Z = ? in algebra A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arranging play dates for after school. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bat and ball after school C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Camping out in a tent after school. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double maths E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

English History. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

French oral exam G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Geography and Mapping. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard work for exams I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Illustrations in art class. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jam rolypoly in cookery class


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitchen cleaned up after making jam roly poly. I used to love that when mum made it.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

lovely grub!!!! M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making memories. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nutty nougat T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Open Day. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pictures in art class Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Queuing for the tuck shop. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rulers S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Satchels. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treacle toffee in pupils pocket U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upside down in the play equipment. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory on the playing field W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watering the school garden. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xercise book covering Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yawning and looking at the clock. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awake after the teacher shouts for everyone to pay attention. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Blushes from perpetrators C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeks burning with shame. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't do it again E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Elsie did it, not me. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Face up Elsie G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grow up Elsie. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy days!! I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ink stain on school shirt. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Juice for lunch break K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitting class for the first girls and boys. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Learning at all ages M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Modelling clay in art class. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New pupil settling in! O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ordering lunch at the tuck shop. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Plenty of pennies fro the tuck shop Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Queuing up for assembly. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rousing school song S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sermon from the headmaster. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teachers lecture U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

United Front. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warm classroom on a cold winter’s day. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra heating required Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow cardboard in art class. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zeal for artistic classes A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Asking the teacher for help with maths problems. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bouncing ball In games class C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chasing the ball in games class. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I want to say:-

Dunce in the corner! E

but grossly wrong these days.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, it was a cruel form of shaming children, didn’t they have to wear a dunces hat as well ?
Expecting respect in the classroom. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine morals nowadays G

Yes it was conical hat - before my time I hasten to say!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good Riddance to bad teaching ethics. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happily I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Interesting science class. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jam roly poly for lunch K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kitten brought in for show and tell. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of havoc ensued M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Miaowing and purring was heard in the classroom. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

naughty kitten hid away O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Only because he was tired and wanted a catnap. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Paw prints to follow to find him Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet, children, we have to find the kitten. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right -who can hear him snoring? S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Scratching sounds coming from the corner. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teacher wishes the kitten hadn't come! U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upsetting the cleaner with all the mess. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory for the teacher kitten has been found and gone home W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done team. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra house points, now for normal lessons Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yvonne wants to bring her puppy in for show and tell. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zero response - teacher has fainted A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Zero response - teacher has fainted A


 All children have been given notes to take home...NO PETS IN CLASS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. B

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> All children have been given notes to take home...NO PETS IN CLASS UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. B
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Best decision yet!! C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Calmness in the classroom. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Down to hard work now E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Excercise books at the ready. F


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Food fight in cafeteria. G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> Food fight in cafeteria. G


Getting detention. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard work and and no being naughty please! I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I will try my hardest Miss. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan says behave I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids + kittens = headache for teacher. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Longing for school holidays M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making holiday plans. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice thought O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Observing a science experiment and hoping it’s not the one that produces the bad egg smell. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Perish the thought, nice smells coming from the cookery class Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questionable conduct of a sneaky student, stealing a freshly baked jam tart. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Red face in the classroom shows the culprit S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sneaky redfaced student has to do the washing up as punishment. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teacher was pleased U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unkind comments from redfaced student, behind teachers back. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

V signs made!! W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Warpath (teacher is on ), after seeing what the red faced student just did. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xams are looming hard work must prevail Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes Miss, I’ll try my hardest. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zero marks will not be tolerated! A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Zero marks will not be tolerated! A


Am a little bit scared now Miss, I hope I didn't fail. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be good and study - you will get there then C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cross my fingers and hope. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't worry hard work will win E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ensuring extra effort. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Final results count G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting more confidence in school work. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Homework handed in on time I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inspiring speech from headgirl. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Janitor working Hard K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kicking goals in soccer. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lesson well learned M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making muffins in cookery class. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New girl starts today O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Owl, roosting in the playground trees. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Playtime is made more interesting looking at the owl Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questions to the teacher in regards to the owl. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Replies are educational S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Spelling test. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tests can be trying!! U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upsetting as well. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory if results are good W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wishing it was home time. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra time in detention Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling in class earns more detention. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zzzzz don't nod off or that will be a detention.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Away with the fairies in class so more detention. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Be attentive C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Creating art and pottery for school exhibition. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Displays look good D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone admiring the collection. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Friends looking at each others work G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting lots of inspiration for next exhibition. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Holidays looming I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Iron filings in science class. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jam in cookery class K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Knitted school jumper in lost property. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Look for lost things in lost property M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mum isn’t happy that the jumper ended up in lost property. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New jumpers don't come easily O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> New jumpers don't come easily O


Oh I know. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Please look after your property Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quality knits need respect ! R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Righto, I'll try to do better S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Students told by headmaster in assembly to LOOK AFTER their property, especially their handknitted jumpers. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trying harder is the new motto! U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understanding the consequences. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

victorious maybe W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Whistling birds in the schoolyard. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I've got fed up with X! :sm09: :sm25: :sm11: 

Yellow feathers on the bird Z


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

Orchestra


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

Orchestra


----------



## Di Colo (Sep 20, 2017)

Orchestra


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> I've got fed up with X! :sm09: :sm25: :sm11:
> 
> Yellow feathers on the bird Z


Zebra photos in the animal encyclopaedia in the library. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Acrobatics in the Gym class B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bashful Brian, the new boy. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Clever Clive takes Brian under his wing D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Debbie the nice girl thanks Clever Clive for taking Bashful Brian under his wing. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exhilarating day at school F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Faraway places to discover in Geography class. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geography opens up a new world H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

History. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Juggler coming for school concert K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kristy Creme donuts for treats after the concert. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Kristy Creme donuts for treats after the concert. L


Lovely M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mother’s Day stall for the Aussie school kids. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nougat on sweet stall if Mum will let you. O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ogling at all the nice things on the stall and deciding what to buy Mum. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty things in knitting or crochet Q or R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ribbon embroidered hand towels. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausage dog made from felt T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Treacle toffee in pretty jars. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unable to resist V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Violets for mum. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wool too X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra hugs for mum. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yarn package for someones Mum Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zany knitted socks for mum for sale on the stall. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Auntie likes knitted dishcloths B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Butterfly cakes for sale too. Yummy yummy. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chocolate anyone? D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Chocolate anyone? D


Definitely. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone's interested F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fans of chocolate. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good stuff! H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hurry up, eat it before it melts. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Iced buns in the refreshment tent J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jammy Dodgers in the refreshment tent. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kids everywhere L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost child in the mayhem. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mum going frantic N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Never fear, Grandmas here. She has found the lost child, hiding under the table eating a bag of sweets. 
Naughty child. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Over to Mum now P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Panic over. Mum relieved, Grandma is always on the ball. Q/R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

queue for ice cream R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Raspberry Ripple is mum’s favourite. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet treat - mint choc chip T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tempting mango and macadamia with ginger. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umbrella ready it looks like rain is on it's way V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Violent thunder storm too. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winds are blowing, students have a hard time hanging unto their papers. X or Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra hard to hang onto your hat too. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday was graduation party. Now it's time to find a job!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Yesterday was graduation party. Now it's time to find a job!


Zzzzzzzing after the party. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another school year to look forward to for some students. B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Being good role models is very important for the older students. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Corrections are in order...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreary history class. More enthusiasm is required from the teacher. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Music Teacher, you pay attention when he is teaching. F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fearsome maths teacher, you are quaking in your boots during class. G


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Geometry is causing stress. H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Homework is also causing stress at home. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inside Help Needed...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Job for a teacher. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindergarten, my GD graduated to kindergarten from being in 4K..L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely singing voices from the school choir. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Music Class with old time classics enlighten the students minds..N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Needlework class wins trophy for best embroidery. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orange was the prominent color used in the winning embroidery. P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pastels and paints in art class. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quill was used in the art class. R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red roses in the school garden. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Students last day of school for the summer ….T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Talk of holiday plans. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Umbrella was used on the beach for the holiday V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visiting the zoo while on holiday. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winding down from the hectic school year...X


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Xeroxing copies of patterns for craft class. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn was used in the Art Class today...Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zipping along on your bicycle back to school. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC learning the alphabet...B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Biology and learning how the body works. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chemistry...D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dough making in cookery class. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Etiquette Do they teach that in school? F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Fraid not, or at least I don’t think so. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade-Point..H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

House points. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink Pens were found in the lost and found box. Does anyone need a pen? J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Johnny said Yes, he needs a pen. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Krazy Glue was used to do some repair work...L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lace-up school shoes must be worn. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mule shoes aren't allowed in this school...N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neither are flip-flops. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

orange sneakers are :sm02: ..P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty pink ones too. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quality Shoes will bring comfort...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rather have the flip flops. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sandals for me :sm24: T


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Torn ones are a safety hazard. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MommaCrochet said:


> Torn ones are a safety hazard. U


U are so right! V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Violin lessons W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weaving was offered for summer school...X, Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow weaving yarn Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zippers were taught in Sewing Class...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arithmetic B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baseball was taught during summer school...C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Classic literature in English class D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dictionary can be your friend...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egg sandwich in lunch box F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fish Sandwich for lunch...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greengage in lunch box H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Greengage in lunch box H


Something New to Me, I never had Greengage but I had Plums.

Ham & Cheese Sandwich...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Something New to Me, I never had Greengage but I had Plums.
> 
> Ham & Cheese Sandwich...I


They are similar but not quite the same, if that makes sense!

Ice-chilled lunch box J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jam Sandwich made out of Greengage, that was a Surprise in my lunch box. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kiwi fruit in lunch box L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Summer Day, summer school is coming to an end. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mums breathe a sigh. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Neighborhood has been buzzing with kids since school has been left out for summer.O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh for peace and quiet P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Playful Kids...it's good that they use up their energy. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quiet now they are in bed R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Resting Peacefully...S (Little Angels)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet dreams T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to Get Up and start a new day...U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Under the duvet T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Violent Noise "Get Up" W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wash your face and brush your hair. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra time needed for new school journey Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yo-Yo’s in the playground. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zealous student A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Amazingly talented student. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to school - new uniform C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Change into sports wear, ready for netball. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Double Biology tomorrow. Hurrah. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Grades...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Future hopefully assured G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Grade Point will lead to a successful future...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High hopes need hard work I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Imagination helps the mind....J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jogging to school to keep one fit K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kicking every other foot to change the rhythm. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lingerer not keen to go to school M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother sends him anyway. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty pupil - got to go! O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overbearing student, driving the teacher up a wall...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Punishment by withdrawing playtime. Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quieter now R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Resting...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sleeping not allowed T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tossing the ball for outside play...U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Under 5’s Open Day. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very over-awed for under fives W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

William wants his mummy. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra tlc needed Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, mum gives him a big hug and takes him home for a special afternoon tea. Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ZZZZZZ! coming from a good nap A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art Class held outdoors, it turned out to be a lovely day....B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

beautiful weather C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coloring in Art Class..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Downpour sends children scattering E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Escape Indoors...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Find little Francis - he's missing. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Growing Darker out, we must find Francis...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hunt everywhere!!!! I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inside and Outside but no Francis....J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Janitor is going frantic K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Help is out looking...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lo and behold there he is! M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Making like Nothing Happened...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now a good telling off O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Off to the Principal Office along with his parents... P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Parents are not too pleased Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Verdict was made!...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ready for a new start S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School starts this Fall Francis will be kept with his class, he was Lucky...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Term time will herald a new lifestyle U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Undergraduate Studies...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very hard work required W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Workbooks were handed in at the end of the school year.....X or Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra time for studies. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearbooks being signed...Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zebra in the alphabet book. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alphabet books all round B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

B is for Bat in the alphabet book. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

C is always for cat D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

D for Dog...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

E for elephant F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

F for Fish..G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

G for Giraffe H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

H for Horse


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I for Ink bottle J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

J for Jam


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

K for Kangaroo L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

L for Lamb..M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

M for Mouse O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

N for Nest..O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

O for orange. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

P for Parrot...Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Q for Queen. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

R for rabbit S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

S for sugar. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

T for train U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

U for umbrella. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

V for Van W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

W for Water. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X for Xylophone..Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

X for X-ray Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y for Yarn...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Z for Zebra A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC completed now it's time to move on to a different subject in school. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biology C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Computer Science. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dictionary ..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Education is key F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fractions. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geology H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting tales of holidays J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jack & Jill went up the Hill learning nursery lyrics...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Key subjects to be chosen to study. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons..M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Monkeying around on the monkey bars. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New teacher O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Opening reading books. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Page 1 Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick, stop shouting in class, the teacher is coming. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run to you desk S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sit down and pretend to be studying. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teacher arrives. U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ugly mess everywhere. Teacher is NOT happy. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victor gets the blame W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

William too. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xavier looks guilty too! Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y you kids!, all of you go to the principal office Right Now..Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zackary led the way A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ann went crying after Zackary...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Barbara wants wants her Mum, C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Carefully the principal sat each child down outside her office. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Downcast faces all in a row E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone was thinking the same thing "what's going to happen"F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fright creeps in for some G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gigantic Guy just walked passed..H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Helen starts to cry I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm upset because the principal is taking her time to seeing the students. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Janitor is trying to quell the noise K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen help was wondering if the kids will be having lunch....L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Law and order needs to ensue M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

More Discipline is needed but why drag it on...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now everyone is addressed and peace descends O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oppositions are met...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Playtime soon Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Time after playing hardly...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Robert falls asleep under his desk. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Soon he's snoring T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teacher wonders what the noise is. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Under the desk a pair of feet can be seen. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victoria's bright sparky pink toe nails can be seen ….W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Wearing no shoes, naughty Victoria. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xtra Precaution taken at school...No Sandals or going barefoot. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes - Safety first Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zoo Day, all the kids were dressed up in their favorite animal costumes. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Animal day was fun B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bear Costume was worn by a couple of the kids. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chimpanzee suited one cheeky child D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Donkey came kicking up his heels...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Elephant came lumbering along F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fat Hippo came waddling in...G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grey goose waddled in too. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Horse with a long mane came...I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ibis with long beak came.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jackdaw with a loud squawk flew in. K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kookaburra sitting in the old gum tree laughing his head off at the strange procession of animals. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Llama looks all around M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mice being chased by the farmers wife. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naked Mole Rat needs a knitter to make jumper O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Owl "what a hoot" ...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penguins waddle along Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quail sitting very quietly...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabbits hopping about. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skunk showed up with a flower but no one was going to be fooled....T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiger prowled around - watch out U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Unicorn, This one was really colorful but I never saw one in a real zoo, did you :sm06: V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Unicorn, This one was really colorful but I never saw one in a real zoo, did you :sm06: V


 No.

Vixen at a wildlife park W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Walrus with his long shining teeth. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

(A)xoltl swimming about Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yak costume made with yarn showed up, it almost look like a mop....Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zebra looking very stripy A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Day of School ...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to boring lessons C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chalkboards ...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't fall asleep, pay attention. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Don't fall asleep, pay attention. E


Early to Bed Tonight....F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun at playtime G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Games played at recess..H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Homework I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink Pens...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Janitor K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keepsake from best friend. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lessons all day long M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making fairy cakes in cookery class. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice to eat O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Offer one to the teacher. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pink icing looks nice Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quickly hide them from the boys. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Robert is peeking S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly girls see Robert...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time for teacher to take control U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Under the teacher's desk sat Robert...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory at last - things are back to normal. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Writing an essay ...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xams coming soon. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yule songs were song by the children Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Yule songs were song by the children Z


Did you see 'Xams as Christmas Ann?

Zany behaviour not allowed. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Did you see 'Xams as Christmas Ann?
> 
> Zany behaviour not allowed. A


I did, looking again did you mean Exams?

Ann's misinterpretation...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I did, looking again did you mean Exams?
> 
> Ann's misinterpretation...B


I did - i find "X" a difficult one.

Better next time C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Correcting Papers....D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Done well E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Extra Homework..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun fractions G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grades had to be given out..H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hard to work out logarithms. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ignore teachers warning at your peril J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jumping head lice spotted in Walters hair.....eek. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids listening during story time. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Listen and learn M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Multiplications...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Orchestra...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Painting for infants Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Q-tips for Art Class...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Raffia work in craft lesson S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sewing in Home Ec. I don't think it's called that any more. What do they call it by you?


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Sewing in Home Ec. I don't think it's called that any more. What do they call it by you?


I don't know what it's called now, don't even know if it's still part of the school curriculum.

Times Tables. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Undergraduate..V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vacuum cleaning after school has gone home. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Window Washing was a job during the school holiday. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xtra good scrub for a shine Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearly job ...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zealous cleaner needed A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Arithmetic Problems practice during summer school...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biology field trip C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chemistry..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Domestic science E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Erasing E-mails with the answers for tomorrow test :sm23: F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Failure for cheats G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grades...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High marks essential L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Low marks might be repeating class....M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maths test soon N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News Report...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Orchestra practice after school L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons in Music...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Playtime soon Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick snack after playtime....R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Running to catch the school bus. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Summer holidays looming T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trying to be patient. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Usual attack of impatience V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Violin practice......hands over ears. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

What a racket X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra ear plugs needed. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You're right there !! Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zero ear plugs left in the school supplies. Need to restock for next violin practice. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arithmetic next - should be quieter. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Backpack...need a new one to start the new school year. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Carrying lots of books D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Downpour, am I glad I got a good waterproof backpack.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra light backpack is useful! F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fully Packed Backpack with books could hardly zip up the zipper. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good backpack essential for good posture. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Heaviness can throw out the back..I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Instruction in good posture in Gym lesson J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jumping Jacks in Gym Class...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kick about on the football field L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Laryngitis from cheering the Winning Football Team on.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Music at football match half time N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noise was very Loud with all the Cheering!...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open day looming P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Parade before football game...Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queuing for refreshments R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Root Beer seems to be everyone favorite...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sausages on sticks sold well T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Truffles were also being sold...U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umbrella needed for a sudden shower


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory Win for our school...W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

White team won again N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> White team won again N


Xtra practice is needed for the other team...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawns all round time for a break Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zac has fallen over in the playground. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Accidents will happen. B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bandage up Zacks knee. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Car ride home today D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Donuts for afternoon tea, special treat for Zac. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Energy will return for school soon F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Far-away places chosen for school camps. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Girls are getting excited G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you taken extra credits? I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interested in boys at the camp J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jack especially got my eye...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Katy is looking around! L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Leaving the girls behind the boys ran out to the field. ...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

More fun playing football N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nutty Girls came and upset the football game...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear boys are not happy P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Peter suggested the boys find another spot to hide from girls....Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quietly the boys creep away. R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rachel finds some hockey sticks, who wants to play ? S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarah says no, spiteful game! T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tennis then, anyone for tennis ? U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umpire is ready V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory for the Girls (Girls Rule :sm02...W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Winners all round for girls S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spelling Bee was held at school...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Test for end of term U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University ...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Varsity W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Washington University...X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra tuition needed. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yale University...Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zipper on school jacket is stuck. A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Alphabet is essential for infants B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Babies start school at age 3...it seem once the babies are potty trained off to school they go. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Children start earlier and earlier - no longer age 5. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks are fitted for little ones and get larger with age. ...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra education - does it make any difference F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finishing School is important for later on for getting a job. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good jobs are hard to find. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half Days of School and the other at Job. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Instruction for CVs J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jobs will be geared on what you took for classes....K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keen interest in science. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

lab work of some sort M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mechanical engineering. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naturalist O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Order new school uniform. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pencils need sharpening....Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Questions from the teacher. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading aloud testing S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Smart kids easily pass the test. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time to take stock U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Underplay the skills we have...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Violin lessons are improving W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wind Instruments were being taught...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xylophone is next Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Year-round Band Concerts...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zither player applauded A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Applauding lead to an Encore....B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biochemistry needs to be tackled! X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Biochemistry needs to be tackled! X


ABC not X :sm23:

Chasing girls....D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> ABC not X :sm23:
> 
> Chasing girls....D


Sorry Miss, I don't know my alphabet. :sm12:

Dunce E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Five stones at playtime. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Games are being played at recess...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hopscotch too! I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In-house games today because it's raining out. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jacks - good for indoors K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

King's Corner is a card game...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lexicon - educational too. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monopoly might have to carry on from recess to recess...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

National Curriculum needed O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Open to all ages and races, no one should be turned down...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pen Pals needed, Sally put her name down. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quit fooling around...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Roger wants a pen pal too. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sally in the UK will write to Roger T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Two letters came at once....U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

United by post V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Via-air mail. W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Won over email X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra days allowed for snail mail. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Young friendships starting Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday mail came without a letter, oh so hoping....Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Yesterday mail came without a letter, oh so hoping....Z


We overlapped Ann!! :sm11:

Zipping by - time flies. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another Day before I know it I will be another year older. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Birthdays keep coming around C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Christmas comes around once a year (6 months away) ….D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Christmas comes around once a year (6 months away) ….D


December seems a far off. (Christmas trees were advertised on the television this afternoon)

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every year I do less decorating...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fewer and fewer for me too! G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gave a lot of decorations to the schools...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Holiday season is not the same. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I think the older we get, less fuss we want to put into the Holiday...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan agrees! K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids wishing it was Christmas. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Little Angel was Susan this year....M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mary and Joseph in the tableau. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Noel...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

OFSTED inspection due. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Patrol Officers will be at some schools....Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick, hide from the Patrol Officers. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run like the wind. S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Shh I can hear them coming. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tommy has fallen over in the rush! U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ursula helps Tommy up and they go and hide in the cloakroom. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victoria is looking for Tommy. W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Woo hoo, shouts Victoria. Where are you Tommy. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xx for Tommy now he is found. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday was history...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zebra is the last in the alphabet book A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Alphabet one of the first things you learn in school...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Books on the shelf C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cubicle storage shelves to keep school supplies...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Desks are also useful. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Erasers are provided if needed...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Failure is not an option G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade Point is important...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High marks this year. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm Proud of my students the teacher said...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jam jars needed for nature trails K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitty decided to follow us on our nature hike...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lizards were seen M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monarch Butterfly was flying around by the wild flowers...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Narcissus are pretty. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oriol so small almost missed seeing it ...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Painted lady butterfly fluttered by Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet please don't want to scare the wildlife...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabbits are timid S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Skunk be especially quiet...Pee-U! T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tiptoe past the skunk, don’t want to upset him. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tadpoles collected in jam jar for nature table U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Understanding how tadpoles turn into frogs. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very interesting. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy Day to decided to stay in doors...X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Windy Day to decided to stay in doors...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xylophone lessons indoors Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yoga was going on in gym class...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zebras studied in zoology A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art class my favorite class..B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biology C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chemistry...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Domestic science E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

English...F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

French. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Famous history dates to be memorised. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Geography...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Handel will be studied in music class. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Industrial Engineering...J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jovial English teacher wearing a tweed suit.. k


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Khaki pants worn by math teacher..L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Leggings worn by gym mistress M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mary Janes shoes worn by some of the students..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needle-cords worn by History Teacher. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-hauls worn by Agriculture teacher...P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Plastic rain coat worn by swimming teacher. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick dry swimwear worn by swimmers...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Red berets worn by the school girls. S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Short skirts worn for tennis T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tutu worn in ballet class. U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umpire wore shorts V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vest worn by Professor Flitwick...W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wellingtons worn for wet weather. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-large clothing for Miss Ann, time for her to go on a diet. Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow dress for needlework teacher. Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zany Art teacher wore mini skirt and high heels. Headmaster told her to go home and get changed. 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Athletic games mistress in shorts and polo shirt. B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Biology teacher wearing his bee keepers outfit, showing his students the bee hives. C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cagoule worn by teacher for outdoor pursuits in the rain. D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dungarees and Wellington boots worn by the Ag teacher. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Economics teacher wearing an apron F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

French teacher wearing a beret. G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Green skirt made in needlework class. H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hoola Hoops being played with in the school yard. I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icebox needed to keep packed lunches cool. J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jelly babies in the lunchbox, naughty,naughty. K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep jelly babies out of sight. L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little Larry has lost his marbles in the playground. M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marbles have a mind of their own. N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Now it's time to go to our studies...O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Open day for new students. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pages of a Book...Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question Time. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

R.I. studies S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Science. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teachers pet U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upsetting the teacher. V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory by teacher over unruly class. W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Waiting for the home time Bell. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xtra time in detention Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youth Good Behavior is important when trying to teach....Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zealous students A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another year of school is soon approaching...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to books. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coloring in Art Class...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Design also in art class. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elements of Art is taught...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

French language. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Geography...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Pupils I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Indoor play...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Job vacancy - teacher has had enough. K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Job vacancy - teacher has had enough. K


Keeping her sanity. L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little children can get out of control. M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Madness and Mayhem. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naughty, naughty.... O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overbearing at times...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

PTA meeting needed Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quick to point the finger. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rambunctious Kids...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Speaking nicely in class. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teachers trying hard. U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ukulele practice. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Violins in string class...W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Waiting for holidays X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-mas...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yuletide Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zero Temperature really cold!...Joan can you feel it blowing your way :sm11:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aaahh! lovely. :sm11: B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bathing at the Beach...C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cooling breeze. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dunking Joan in the ocean, I hope you can swim...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Dunking Joan in the ocean, I hope you can swim...E


Eeek No! I've tried to learn several times but can't conquer my fear! I had an accident in the sea when I was a small child. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Failure to learn to swim myself, I made sure my 3 children took swimming lessons. I'm now taking my GD, she won my daughter last night in a lap race. I'm so glad they can swim.

"G"


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Failure to learn to swim myself, I made sure my 3 children took swimming lessons. I'm now taking my GD, she won my daughter last night in a lap race. I'm so glad they can swim.


Good, I made sure my daughter learnt when she was young! H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hot need to find a place to cool off...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice, ice, ice! J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jumping into pool...K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids swimming class. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons twice a week...M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making strong swimmers. N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice and cool. O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oppressive heatwave. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Puddles would be nice Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick rain pour, run for shelter...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rain is badly needed . S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sending a rain dance. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Today "could be hottest day of the year so far" say s forecast. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Under shelter ...V (Joan is the UK breaking weather records as far as the Heat?)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very Hot. Not record temps but the prolonged heat is not normal. Usually only a few days then it would cool down and probably rain, not heatwave lasting weeks and weeks! W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

"Xcess Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yesterday's weather was hotter than today..Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zilch. Hotter today than yesterday - too hot. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another school year soon approaching...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Books at the ready. C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crayons melting in the hot sun. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Domestic science, hot in the kitchen. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Easel stand set up ...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Francais G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Francais G


German...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Historical architecture I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Industrial Design..J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jingle bells in music K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Cooking Classes...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lacrosse in sports M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ornithology. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pathology


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quiet time in the library. R


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Overdue books. 'P'


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Paperwork. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Quiet time in the library. R


Reading Novels...S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sitting in the playground. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teeter totter seesaw was being used by two students.... U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Unicycle bike being ridden in the school yard. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Volleyball game was being played on the nearby sand court. W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Walking around the school oval. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Steps in the walking by taking a longer route...Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yo-yo competitions in the playground. Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zoo, it was almost like a zoo getting everyone to their homerooms...A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aprons on for cooking class. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Baking offered in cooking class...C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chocolate making offered in cooking class. D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Domestic science teaching how to manage a household. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Embroidery offered by machine and by hand...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fractions in maths class. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Guitar lessons had to be private wasn't offered at school...H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

History of the Aztecs. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In Home Care....Susan you probably know more about this program than I do. Is it education for low income families? ….J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Janitor. K
In Australia it’s when carers visit people in their own homes and help out. Many people don’t want to go into nursing homes so opt to stay at home instead. That’s the choice that I would like.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Helper for teacher. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Janitor. K
> In Australia it's when carers visit people in their own homes and help out. Many people don't want to go into nursing homes so opt to stay at home instead. That's the choice that I would like.


Kindness goes a long way....L ( :sm12: :sm12: I don't know what I look up but it said something about In Home Care and education in Australia.

In the U.S. we have In Home Care for Seniors who need it, people who will come in the home and help out with daily duties. My sister doesn't have that but she does have meals on wheels five days a week. I do her laundry, I will go there every other week sometimes more often depending if I will be going to the City.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Love is essential. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mothering, some students need mothering especially younger grades...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New experience for the nursery class O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overstimulation should lead to cooling off time or nap...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Playtime is enjoyed by all. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet time comes after playtime...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rest time too! S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Singing loud and clear after rest time...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time for lessons now. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Universal Studies...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegetables growing in school garden. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

World Languages...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xtra tuition needed by some. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Youth ...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zither in music class S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Animal Day at school, bring in your favorite animal for show n' tell. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bobby brings a goldfish. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caterpillar was brought in by Cindy..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dragonfly found by James. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elephant that Ellie's Grandma made her...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Frog brought in by Sally. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goat, a real live Billy Goat that Nancy brought in from her parents hobby farm....H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hobby farms are great for children. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inside and outside of the barns lots to see...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jackrabbit knitted by Granny, brought in by Jennifer K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted Kangaroo made by Kara's Grandma....L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Llama crocheted by David's Auntie Nen. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monkey with a very long tail....N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nag brought in by Johnny from his fathers farm. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Owl knick knack was very carefully brought in by Oliver....P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Penguin puppet played out by Barbara. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quail picture was brought in by Billy, R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Robert brought in his Russian Hamster for the day. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Snake which was held in it's own cage was carefully admired by all....T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Timothy has a snail in small terrarium. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Unicorn hat worn by Susan...V
(By the way where is Susan?)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Unicorn hat worn by Susan...V
> (By the way where is Susan?)


I think she should soon be returning home.

Victoria has a beetle in a matchbox. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Whippet, quiet, gentle & restful dog that the children all cuddle by....X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

X-ray Tetra picture brought in by Xena. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn from alpaca was brought in by Yvonne...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zebra shown in alphabet book brought by teacher. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC's announce the teacher will be our lesson for today...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to basics. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coloring..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Etching...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

French language G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grammar...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard work I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inhouse Studies...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jam Rolypoly in cookery class. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen is where the cookery class will take place today...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Laundry next week in Domestic Science. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nuclear science O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oceanology P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Physics Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quality Reassurance..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Reading with Primary class. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

spelling...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trigonometry U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Universal Studies..V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegetarian cookery. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

World News..X


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Outdoor recess.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xtra tuition for some. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

YoYo was being used at recess...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zurich studied in Geography A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Auto Mechanics are taught in upper grades...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Biology C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chemistry Class...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dancing class E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Errors needed to be Corrected...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fractions in maths G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade Point


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

History I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jackdaw flying around outside the classroom window. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kittie meowing at the jackdaw....L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking out of the window is banned. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Matron of School has her rules...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now, now, attend to lessons O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over-achiever not everyone can be...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pleasure before pain Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quitting not allowed...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rest when appropriate S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleep at least 8 hours a night...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tiredness is not good! U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U & I both know we need our sleep...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very much so !! W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather sometimes plays a factor on sleep...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra naps sometimes! Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yawning, not in school during class time. Sometimes can't be helped...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzs required out of school A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another year soon will be starting. B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to serious study. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Counting the days before school will begin...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Date about 5th September here - what about where you are? E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Every school is different. My youngest daughter's children go to a private school which begins Wed. Aug. 29 and the GD who we take care of during the summer goes to a public school Sept. 5.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games starting a new school G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade 3 is the grade Gracie will be in this school year...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope she does well. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know school will be sad for Gracie next week, J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joining others who will find it hard! K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness will go a long way....L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little love too! M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mother apron strings are let go...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

No ninnies here. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Overprotective children will have a hard time but hopefully will come out of it. P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Parents don't always help. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick to come to the rescue of their children...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rest time soon S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Studies after rest time...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tests on Friday. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University for anyone who wants to further their studies...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very hard work needed. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Weather keeps them snuggle with their books....X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xylophone lessons available, Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn is used in Art class...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zany pictures too in art classes. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Art Academy..B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Botany C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

College..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing for tinies. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education is important at every age...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Further education too! G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grades keeping progress ...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

High marks are favoured. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In home studies or office ….J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jacks are fun at break-time. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kittens were brought in for show n' tell...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of loving going on. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Monkey business going on, watch it you might get caught.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Now, order please. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

*Order Please*...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Peace ensues Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

quietness...R ( I need to leave for the night, Joan see you tomorrow)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rain forecast games cancelled. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Students get ready for fire drill...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tedium setting in. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Urgent if there were ever was a Fire in the school..V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very true! W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weather permitting school will go on, hopefully there are no emergencies to close..X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

X roman numerals being learnt. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yearbooks become a treasure Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zagreb studied in geography. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Algebra..B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Botany C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Crochet was offered in Home Ec. Class


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Elbow Grease was apply to the school before the new school year started...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games on first day back. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grammar ...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

History I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Indoor exercises...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Junior netball K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindergarten..3-K, 4-K and I think they have regular Kindergarten (Is this the way it is in the UK?)


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lost now Ann, everything has changed since my daughter was at school! M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Naive Art O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over and above Art...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Picasso Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quotations...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ruler S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

School Supplies...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teachers pet U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

United throughout the years...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Vacation is over W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter is on it's way...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra warmth needed Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Years Fly By...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zinnias in school garden. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Azaleas are growing there also....B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Buddleia bush to attract the butterflies. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Caterpillar crawling around to catch the students attention...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing caterpillar fro art class. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enormous Pumpkin was brought in for show n' tell...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ferns for show and tell. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gold Coins for show n' tell...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy hour on Friday afternoon. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In a Good Mood come Friday then it's the weekend :sm02: J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jolly japes at the weekend. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kettle Corn and a movie this weekend....L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of fun to be had. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Movie night at school ...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nature studies O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Open House at School...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

PT in the sunshine Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick come inside, it's starting to rain...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rain stopped play. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silence inside..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teachers in charge. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education first priority....F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fire drill G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

General Subjects...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Haggis made in cookery I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Haggis made in cookery I


It sure doesn't look too good to me. Did you ever have Haggis?


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes Ann, we always have vegetarian haggis served with neeps and tatties (swede and mashed potato) when we are in Scotland! Lovely! 

Ink blots. J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jam Sandwich for me...K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kippers for school lunch. L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lettuce with tomato on toast with a little mayo ...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Marmalade on toast N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News Reports are the topic today ...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oral test P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the oral test :sm24: Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questions for teacher, I don't understand! R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remembrance...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Staff meeting T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time-off for the students ...U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

University is in the running. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Vermont besides WI are Gorgeous this time of the year when the trees start turning colors....W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Weather is pleasant here - Autumn is on it's way. X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra yard work but fun for the kids jumping in the leaves. ...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow and red great colours, with every colour in between! Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zap then it is Winter with the Snow...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Autumn is preferable and then the long wait till Spring. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Back to School...C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Children, some with glum faces. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks are ready for each student...E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Everyone to their new class. F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fail then you start again...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good marks needed. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Half the school came down with colds...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Itchy scalp - nits. J

Do you have nits in your schools?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jinx with them one time when my kids when to school, what a nightmare.... K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen classes L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mathematics O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Naughty Joan forgot the Alphabet :sm02: M N O P Q Next letter is O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pardon me!!! :sm12: :sm09: 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

:sm12: Now what letter are we on? 

O was skipped 

Over-achiever...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope this right now!

Parents evening Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite Right :sm24: :sm24: ...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right lines S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spelling Correctly...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Times tables U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are forever my friend!...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice to know! W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner in my Eyes...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xylitol in the canteen. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Xylitol in the canteen. Y


Your taste is correct....Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zero calories. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Amount of water one should drink per day?...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bairns should drink plenty, women about 2.7 litres. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coke products don't count need to be water....D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely not fizzy drinks except sparkling water E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Energy drinks are a no no for children best to give them water.F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

For the sake of their health a good diet is necessary. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Nutrient...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Healthy children I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inside the classroom everyone is in their books. J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jolly good - all quiet. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knowledge is available whoever wants it....L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lessons must be learned. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math problems being solved...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New horizons beckon. O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ovens were used for Baking Classes...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pastry chef did demonstration Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Breads were demonstrated...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rush to try a sample. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweets for Everyone...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Treats all round. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U & I had our full, we are lucky that we didn't have a stomach ache...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very lucky. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Would be our Lucky Day!...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtraneous exercise to shed the pounds! Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You and I both...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zealous dieting! A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All Aboard for Another School Year...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Big ideas needed C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Colorful Ideas..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing is relaxing. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Etching with ease...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fine art studies for degree. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Graphic Art Studies...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Historic art. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

India Art...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Japanese art K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting Class...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Latin classes are interesting. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math Class..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oceanology...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Psychology course. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Questions and Answers...R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right answers needed. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Spelling is important...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tests help too. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U must have been a star pupil! ...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good. :sm09: W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winner she is :sm24: X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

X marks the spot Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You and I know what it takes..Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zero score is not good. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A's are Excellent


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Best try as hard as you can. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

C's are Average...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do your best. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent Results..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun too! G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade Point right up there with the Best!...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

How you apply yourself counts. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't always do as well as I should...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan tried........ K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness goes a long way...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Little love always helps. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Blessings...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New teacher O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Old teacher had way too many years of service she had to retire...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Poor old soul... she's having fun now. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quietness is her Blessing that didn't last too long now she is out there dancing and having a merry old time. R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rowdy parties. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Silly Stories...T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tall tales. U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U & I both enjoyed story time in school...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very much, I still remember a lot of stories! W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter is a good time to cuddy up with a good book....X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xcellent idea. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your Homework done? Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zanzibar is the topic of an upcoming exam. A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Astronomy...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Botany. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chemistry..D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Dance class. E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Etching..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun at playtime. G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Games to be play...H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hopscotch is fun, I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inside play today because it's raining outside...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jacks can be played indoors. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindness goes a long way...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Laughter R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Money maker for School music dept.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New school year beginning.....


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Opening Day...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

parents getting anxious.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet time for parents once the kids are in school


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Relief now holidays are over


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Students are anxious to start the new year. T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time for hard studying


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Understanding the principles of Learning ...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Valuable lessons to be learned..


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winners in our own Talents...X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra effort will win the day


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Yarn Art is a fun class...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zany pictures in art class A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Animal Pictures lined the walls for preschoolers...B


----------



## 2KnitAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

Blackboard (just told my age)!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chalk to go along with the blackboard (we must be the same age group :sm02….D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Duster for the blackboard (Same age group too!)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eraser, I used to love to hit the two erasers together to get out the chalk. F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girl Scouts are one of the outside activity they can join. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Helpers needed for younger girls. (we call them Brownies and they are lead by an adult called "Brown Owl")


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was a Brownie but never knew the leader was called Brown Owl. I need to ask my grand-daughters who are Brownies.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I was a Brownie but never knew the leader was called Brown Owl. I need to ask my grand-daughters who are Brownies.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan was a Brownie in the Pixie patrol and our leaders were Brown Owl and Tawny Owl.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Joan was a Brownie in the Pixie patrol and our leaders were Brown Owl and Tawny Owl.


Learned something New Today!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Much to be learned in this world! :sm11:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Adventures every day keeps us young....O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Old age is a long way off!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pathway of Life think Positive! Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question of attitude. R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Right and Wrong...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Staff are there to help. T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Team work always seem to help...U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Uniform worn to look smart. V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

V is for Victory...W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Winners work hard X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Effort to accomplishment goals...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yawning not allowed! Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ sleeping not allowed...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Awake and bright as buttons. B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bells are Ringing....C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Church service for the school. D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks are waiting for the students after service. E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Early going home time today F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fun Day at home...G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grandma's coming to tea. H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Having Scones freshy baked from oven...I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Icing on the top J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jam or jelly K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kernel of hazelnut on top L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Kernel of hazelnut on top L


Lip Smacking...M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mmmmmmm! N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice asst. for our afternoon tea with Grandma..O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Over indulgence. P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Party's Over back to studies...Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick back to studies R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ready for another day of school...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School days are the best! :sm09: T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to call it quits for today....(hubby is waiting for me)U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Until tomorrow then!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Violin Lessons...W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Weekend - time for a break X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra busy this weekend ( My GD is in a play this evening The Beauty and the Beast and funeral services for my BIL is Sunday and Monday )


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You will be occupied then! Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping By...A


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

another R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Balls use in gym..C


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

212 pages -- I had to look at page 1 to see that this started in August 2017. Wondering how many are back to play this game again. LOL


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Classes are studying hard D


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Dad is gone.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Effort...takes effort to succeed...F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

French G


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Government class


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

History I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Intermediate Classes in English Literature...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jacks played at break time. K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting and crocheting classes...L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lessons on life. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Macramé in Art class..N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Needlework is useful O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Open Workshop...P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Photography in after school club. Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Please..R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rowdy behaviour will not be tolerated. S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Stinker in the bunch..T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teacher is in control U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Teacher is in control U


U Better Believe It...V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very hard to keep control. W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With a whole classroom of rambunctious students. X


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'Xtra stern may help. Y


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You are absolutely right!...Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zealous A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ABC of School...B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to the grindstone. C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Coloring...D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drawing E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Etching..F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Floristry after school class G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grades, try to stay over an C at least you can deal you been trying. H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Higher the better I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I know for sure you were an A student, Joan :sm24: :sm24: J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan tried her best! :sm11: K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitten, did you ever bring a kitten to school? L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lots of things but not a kitten! M


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Quiz -pop


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Mom
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Member came to join us, Welcome Judy ...O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Okapi studied in Biology class. S

Hi Judy, welcome.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Patrolling the crosswalks....Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queues form at home time R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading (Did you read any good books lately?)...S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Serious reader from childhood.

Alan Titchmarsh - Mr Gandy's Grand Tour. It was an interesting read - not my usual style. I don't normally read contemporary works.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teacher...U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umbrellas at the school gate- it's raining! V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Nasty Day Today ...W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wind has dropped fortunately X


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra sleep tonight, weather can do it...Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes I woke at 6am to thunder! Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zippy way to wake up...A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Awake early for a Sunday B


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Book Bag
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crayons D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

drawing board..E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eraser may be needed F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fractions were posted on the Board...G


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Good behavior
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

History is a bore for some. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> History is a bore for some. I


Interesting the older I got, I couldn't relate when I was in school...J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Joan's favourite is social history. I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kindergarten was my favorite grade, I got to play :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lessons favoured are Maths, Biology and Art. M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine was always Art ...N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

New subjects today that we didn't have! O


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Other Language
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Pathology Q


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

questions
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rulers S


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Slide rule


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Time to go home U


----------



## phc (May 27, 2017)

Opportunity


----------



## phc (May 27, 2017)

Opportunity


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Path to School House 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queue for school lunch R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Rulers and reading books.
S


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

spelling test
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Term time U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Vet studies.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Work hard XYZ or A


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

X for wrong answer.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yellow paint in art class Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xylophone in music class.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes Miss 

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzzzzing in class. 
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Awake awake - pay attention B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bell wakes us up.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Catch up quick D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Day off, slept in. :-(
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Extra tuition needed F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flunk, didn't make the grade :sm03:


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grades are important H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hostel
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Iced buns 

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jammie Day at school … I love P J's Days so lazy and laid back. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kindergarten

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Learning 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making things with clay then having mucky hands.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nasty, now wash your hands O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok Miss.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Punctuality is good Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quilting Class...R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember to bring your homework to school.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Studies
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Text books.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ulna and radius studied in biology 

V


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Volcanology.

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

When is it home time? XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzzing again. It must be home time.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Away you go Children B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bring stray cat home.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cat is petted and spoilt D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dog goes chasing after the cat
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Excitable dog F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Feathers in the cat's mouth "Oh No what happen?"


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gone too far H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you seen where the cat gone to?
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I saw him run up on the roof J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jump down from there, kitty. I wonder if I need to call for Help? 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitty is staying put.... better call the Fire brigade

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ladders are going up
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Miaow Miaow, puss is having a great time.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News of the cat is spreading
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Overseas media are waiting for updates.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Patience 
Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Question Mr. Puss, once he’s come down from the tree.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Running across the rooftops S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Slipped and fell down the chimney. Bath time for Mr. Puss.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tom puss doesn't like his bath U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upstairs and downstairs, he ran around looking like a half drowned rat.
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Victory at last, he is now clean and dry 

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

With the kitty all nice and clean taking his nap the kids take off for School.
X, Y, or Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

'xams looming, better getting some studying going. Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yo-yos at playtime.
Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ Time in Grades 3/K and 4/K
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Afternoon playtime.
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Biology...C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Chemistry.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Divisions in Math Class
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Endless spelling tests.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun at playtime

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going on an excursion.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Holidays are finished I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I don’t want to go to school today. I’ve got a sore tummy. 
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jelly babies on the way will cure that 


K


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Kick Ball 

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lessons have started M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Make a collage.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News Letter from school with a new dress code
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh no! We don’t want to wear school ties and berets. Let’s go on strike.
P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Parents are complaining that girls are showing off their bra straps. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick lets get this sorted R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember girls to tuck in your undergarments.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Short skirts are banned!!


T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tank tops are banned!! Especially No visible Bra Straps
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Underwear is a special no no!

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory Dance and everyone was dress in proper attire. 
W


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

White Chocolate For Dipping


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Help was needed with the special education students
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Youngsters playing chase in the school yard.
Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zoology to be studied A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Another year of school and kids are so happy to meet up with their friends again!


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back for another term - till Christmas I guess!

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Choosing a book to read in the library.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dentists are busy usually the children get there teeth checked right before school starts. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Eye checks are done in School in our area by the Lions Club. My hubby is certified to do this with a spot camera. If they notice a child needs glasses they will send them to a eye doctor.

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fairy gardens being made in kindy grade.
G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Grade Point
H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

High jump.
I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ice pack for lunch box
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jam jars in art class .
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitting Class...L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Learning how to loom.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Making things is good 

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neat work earns a gold star.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear, is it home time yet?

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Patience Joan, the bell will ring soon.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quicker the better 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Recess time is my favorite subject
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

So is mine. 
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Teeter Totter when I have a partner I could spend all of my recess going up and down. 
U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Upset the teacher, now have to spend recess in class.
V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Visit with you after school and we can talk
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Woo hoo, look forward to it.
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xtra Hug will be given to you 
YZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You are so kind.
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zealous studies to get good results!

A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Arithmetic......hate it.
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

But I loved it - top of the class C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Clever girl.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Didn't like history when I was at school but love it now.

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Effort to get ready for school.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fake a tummy ache G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Going to get a dose of syrup of figs. Eeeew.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Healthy now - off to school

I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Ink in pen has run out.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jumping around at play time K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Keeping desks tidy.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons are done for the day
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Meeting mum at the school gates.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News, I got A in Gym Class and a C- in Math. 
O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear, C- not very good but well done getting an A in gym class.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

PT tomorrow - don't forget gym kit 

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quarrelling in the playground.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rounders being played on the field

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Students are getting ready for Assembly
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Teachers waiting for hometime!

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University Students will be coming home for break. 
V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very hard work too be a success

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Watching chemistry experiment.
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Credits 
Y, Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yellow paint spilled over in art class.
Z


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Zebra at zoo visit 

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Alphabet is being taught in lower grades. 
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Banjo in music class 

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Clarinet in music class.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Drums also in music

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Extra maths tuition after school.
F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Finger exercises in PE

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Girls are eyeing up the boys

H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope for the future 

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Inside School Rules
J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Join after school club.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kick about in the playground

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Littering in the school yard is not permitted.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Must obey the rules N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nurse visits to give immunisation.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear children don't like needles


P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pass the football
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Queuing for lunch

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Remember to bring your homework.
S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Studying Science 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Telling tales.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Udder underneath 

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Huge hippo. O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Huge hippo. O


Very naughty I changed games - we should be ABC School!!

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joanmary1 said:


> Very naughty I changed games - we should be ABC School!!
> 
> W


Ha ha, I hadn't even noticed. I was watching Keeping up Appearances on tv. Hyacinth was at the funfair being pestered by an ardent Frenchman. Very funny.

Writing in our journals.
XYZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Xtra homework today

YZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yelling on sports day.
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A race is going on 

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Best side won.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Cheers for both teams

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Drama class.
E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

European Literature
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Ha ha, I hadn't even noticed. I was watching Keeping up Appearances on tv. Hyacinth was at the funfair being pestered by an ardent Frenchman. Very funny.
> 
> Writing in our journals.
> XYZ


I Love that show "Keeping up Appearances" even though I saw most of them. I find them funny like I was watching them for the first time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> European Literature
> E


ABC Back to School
Finish homework now I can play outside. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I Love that show "Keeping up Appearances" even though I saw most of them. I find them funny like I was watching them for the first time.


Yes, I've seen them lots of times too but still find them hilarious. I like One foot in the grave too.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Geography.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, I've seen them lots of times too but still find them hilarious. I like One foot in the grave too.


One Foot in the Grave I never heard of that one. We use to watch Doc Martin all the time when it was on.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History class I like History more now since I have lived some of the past. At least now I have appreciation for it. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> One Foot in the Grave I never heard of that one. We use to watch Doc Martin all the time when it was on.


Doc Martin is a great series, love all the scenery there too.
One foot in the grave is about a retired chap and all the disasters he finds himself (and usually his poor wife ) in.
It's really funny.

Ideas fo school fete.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jack and Jill is being read to new intake

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kindergarten class visiting the zoo.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Learn by experience 

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making posters for the school fete.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nearly here - excitement is mounting with the young set.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Open Field to play Games
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Playing hop scotch.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick Quiz actually *Not* over 100 Questions

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-627171-1.html


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Review questions. 100 sounds an awful lot. 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Still don't know if I'm a genius - for US only!!

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The other countries outside of US will find it hard to answer a lot of the questions referring to the History of the US. The ones I got wrong were from other countries their History.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umbrella needed for rain showers 


V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory Day!
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Working hard for good results 

XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Credit usually brings on Good Grades
YZ or A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

You reap what you sow 

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ZZZ does help to stay alert
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Awake and a good breakfast before school!

B

I'm off now - night night - sleep tight!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Breakfast on the run consist of energy bar and a bottle of water. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Children need something more for breakfast!

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Donuts, children don't need them either how about some protein to carry them through the day. 
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Educate the parents first

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First Grade, my grand-daughter is in this year. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Girls and boys come out to play!

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hand ball for the younger kids to teach co-ordination.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Itchy - must be mosquitos around

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jump Rope, the boys are even joining the girls. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kick about on the field

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lazy Day I prefer just to take a nap on the field. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maths now 

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

News Report after Math Class, I'm sure glad I had that nap. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Open day for Parents

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Parents gather together to discuss their ideas 
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questions for the teachers 

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reading, Riting, and Rithmetic the three R's of School
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School main subjects 

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time for show and tell. Tommy brought his tortoise.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unbag all sorts of treasures

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Violin lesson today. Put your fingers in your ears.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Will do, what a racket!

XVZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Xylophone is being played in music class.
Y,


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Youngsters trying to form an orchestra!

Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zampogna, a Italian Bagpipe is a specialty instrument
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

A recorder is the choice of many

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Banjo, a string instrument 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Castanets.
D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Drawing paper

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Early assembly.
F


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Failing Notice G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Grades not good.
H


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ink Pens


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Janitor.
K


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Kicking Kids

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Laughing in the schoolyard.
M


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Memory Game

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Noughts and crosses.
O


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oboe Lessons
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Piano practice.
Q


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Quiz

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reading to the class.
S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Spelling Bee

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Times tables.
U


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Upper Classes

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Verbs being taught. 
W


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Writing Tablet
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

‘Xtra homework.
Y


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yawning Youth 
Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzing students.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Abc for the new intake

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bikes padlocked in the bike racks.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chained up securely

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t forget your school bag.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Egyptian history

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Faraway places to learn about in geography.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Greek language for some

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hungry, what’s happened to the dinner bell ?
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

In a few minutes just be patient 

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jumper in lost property box.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep hold of your things

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Lost my school scarf last week. Mums going to be cross.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mum is right -

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Need to put my name on everything.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh no I hate sewing on labels

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Oh no I hate sewing on labels
> 
> P


Permanent Ink Pen will work for labeling
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quicker and easier

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Remains on forever 
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School is over for today

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to head for home, school bus is waiting to take me. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Unwind till tomorrow

V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Victory Dance Friday Night after the Football Game. 
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Weekend to look forward to. 
XYZ


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra Rest before school starts on Monday
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yawning at the thought of school on Monday.
ZA


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Awake and bright as a button ready for Monday!!!

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

By lunchtime, wishing it was Friday.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Come on out it's playtime

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks have been all cleaned before the Friday dismissal. Monday is a New start of the week, already to attack the books.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exercise books out a the ready

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

French verbs to learn.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Games lesson is more fun

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History 
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Interesting talk on Biology

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jackrabbit was running around the playground. 
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Koalas and kangaroos, all things Australian fauna to learn.
L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Learning about exotic animals

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Making paper chains to decorate the classroom.
N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Natty look in art class


O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Open your reading books.
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Page 100

Q


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Quickly pack up your books, it’s home time. Hooray.
R


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Run quick to the school gates

S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Swimming class tomorrow.
T


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trunks and costumes needed in school bags then 

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Underwear needs to be taken off before the swimsuits go on. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very excited to be going swimming.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Water was Cold but once in it, the water felt good. 
X


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra shivers in the water.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yuk, I don't like the water!

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zoo trip next week Joan. That will be nicer.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Animals are more my style

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Black Gorilla caught everyone's eye. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Crocodile has twinkle in his eye

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks cleaning Day, back to the Classroom
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eek, look at the dust in the corners

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fairy Dust
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Games lesson this afternoon

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History is in the making with the current news. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Inkwells need filling, back to the good old days.
J


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Jack's turn to fill the inkwells.

Did you pick Daisies from the sports field and stand them in the inkwell till the petals turned blue?

K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kelly picked daisies from the sports field but made a daisy chain.
No, I didn’t know about the daisies in the inkwell trick, sounds interesting.

L


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely colour resulted in the daisies!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Many of our fields have Dandelions very seldom do we have wild daisies. When I was a kid I would braid dandelions. 

N


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Many of our fields have Dandelions very seldom do we have wild daisies. When I was a kid I would braid dandelions.
> 
> N


Nice, did you get stained fingers?

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Nice, did you get stained fingers?
> 
> O


Orange hands didn't bother me when I was a kid 
P


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Practical cookery 

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Please, 4K are taking their naps. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right, we need to tiptoe around.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Student comes rushing in the classroom "someone fell off the monkey bars and can't get up" 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Tricky situation, quick call an ambulance,
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Up and about now - no serious injury just bruising

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very good to hear. New rules for using the monkey bars.....hang on tighter.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wasn't my favourite

XYZ


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Xenophobia ain't "catching", is it?

Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yikes -I hope not! :sm09: :sm09:

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zucchini slice in lunch box.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Apple for the teacher

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Billy the bully has to go to the headmasters office. What’s he been up to now ?
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't have bullies!

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Detention or suspension should be the go.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

French lessons.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geology lessons - should be interesting

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hiking on school excursion.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice skating for some

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jumping jacks.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kick around for football fans

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Licking ice cream cones after school.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Meeting friends at the gate


N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nosy brother, spying on us.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh dear that's not nice!

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Poking his tongue at us now. Pesky little brother.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question - do you tell Mum?

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Repeating the tongue sticking out even though he got a scolding from Mom
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Science test on Friday

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thursday I must study really hard I can't fail the Science Test
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

U need science for a lot of careers

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nervous about the science test.
XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra subjects besides Science need to be Study. 
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, including maths. I HATE maths.
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Yes, including maths. I HATE maths.
> Z or A


Zip through bookkeeping but never liked Math! I had a hard time helping out my GS who is in 3rd grade. 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Awful nightmares I still have about my maths teacher. He was an alcoholic and always had a liquid lunch. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Teacher
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Couldn’t get away with it these days, thankfully.
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Deserves Punishment
E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

endearing educators

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Future teachers will work for the Best of the Students. 
G


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Geometry Grade 

H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History Help
I


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Origami

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pencils need sharpening.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arithmetic test, goodo, I like these

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bring something for show and tell.
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Conch shell and cactus for show and tell

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

David brought in his pet hamster for show and tell.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eric brought in a lizard

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Frank brought in his pet parrot. 
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Grand fete is to be arranged


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Horsing around in the playground.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ice hockey later for older students

J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jump rope by three girls during recess, they are really having fun. 
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kitchen sciences next lesson

L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lessons for the week, deadline will be a week from this date. 
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mathematics

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New Math, I'm completely lost
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh never heard of it

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pupils are all behaving for the new teacher!
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Question time for Friday

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Running relays.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Superfit for sports

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Trophies to be won.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Umbrella for Mum - it's raining

V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visitors for Open Day.
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wellingtons worn for the rain

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra homework.
YZ


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Y? I don't like homework

Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zonked out on too much study.
A


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arithmetic test tomorrow must be up bright and early!


B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Boohoo, not an Arithmetic test. I’m going to tell mum I’m not feeling well. 
C


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Chocolate bar for a good test result

D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dental visit, no more chocolate.
E


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Eeek - I like chocolate

F


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Flute & Fiddle practice.
G


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gosh what a racket

H


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Hearing protection needed.
I


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I'll try the choir practice

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Join in with you. Practice the scales, doh ray me far so low..........
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kinder on the ears I hope

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Let’s have a break and go to the school library instead. What books will we choose ?
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Macomber books are easy reading and often times she will include a knitting pattern with her book. This might be helpful whoever is taking a class on knitting. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Neville Shute books for the adventurous.
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Or Jean Plaidy for those who like historical.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pink Panther for a laugh.
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Questions in a general knowledge test

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Reading the encyclopaedia to swat.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sit back and hope for the best

T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Times do change, computer is our reference guide. 
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Understanding computers is essential today


V


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Understanding computers is essential today
> 
> V


Very
W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

We would be lost without them.
XYZ or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

X-tra help is always at our finger tips. U-tube is always helpful. 
Y


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, I’ve learned all sorts of things by visiting YouTube.
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along before the school bell will ring and school will be out for the day. 
A


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Angling with my ruler
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad Teacher
C


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Connecting the dots

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Desks are all in order
E


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Encyclopedias on the shelf
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

French my GD who is nine has a part in the high school play "South Pacific" All of her lines are French and she does a solo in French. The play will be Nov1,2, 3
G


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good gracious! That script will be hard to memorize!
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Has a Sharp Memory, she doesn't take after me at all. She has been on stage since she has been three. She never gets nervous, she can stay calm even if she goofs. 
I


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I wish her luck!

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Jotting down notes.
K


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep the kitchen facilities clean ready for the next class

L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Long jump practice, ready for sports carnival.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Maths test on Friday

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

New books have just arrived, it's time to get rid of the books that were falling apart. 
O


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Out with the old and in with the new

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Painting self portrait, oh dear, it’s looking nothing like me. :-(
Q


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Quick put your phone away - teacher's coming!

R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Running in the corridor is not allowed.
S


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

School is over for the weekend

T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Time for fun and relaxing.
U


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ugh Monday comes too quickly



V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Visiting Cadbury chocolate factory today, hope there will be lots of taste testing for us kids.

W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Watch nobody is sick on the way bac!

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra chocolate bars for Tommy. Naughty boy hid them in his trouser pockets and now they’ve melted.
Y


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yuk what a mess

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Aye, he’s going to be in a heaps of trouble when he gets home. No one wants to sit next to him on the bus. :-(
B


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Backfired his plan for extra chocolate

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Cadbury are going to employ sniffer dogs ( Choc labradors) for future surveillance.
D


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know if that will help!

E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening Awards night. I don’t think Tommy will get anything.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Finished reading now it's time to start posting :sm02:

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to see you back Ann.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

History can be a amazing subject 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Janitor cleaning the cloakroom.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kitchen Help comes in early for making Breakfast and Lunch for the teachers and students. 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Loud school bell.
M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Math Class will soon be in order. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

New teacher today.
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over 40 years of being a teacher, it was way past her retirement. The new teacher looks like she will be good with the students. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Posing for a photograph with her class students. She looks very nice.
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet please, our new teacher will like to make an announcement. 
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Right children. I’m really looking forward to being your new teacher and I’m sure we shall have an understanding that we all treat one another with kindness and respect.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shy Shellie really opened up with new teacher. 
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Timid Tina came out of her shell too.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

University credits are being given to high school students who are taking advance subjects. 
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Van outside the school gates selling ice cream. All the students are rushing out of the school yard. There’s going to be trouble.
W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Window in the Van just can't keep up giving those single cones out. All sudden here comes the principal of the school. 
XYZ or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Xtra large double waffle cone for the Principal. Keep him sweet.
Y or Z


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Y Not, Good Idea to keep the principal happy so we can all have our licks!
Z


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zabaglione flavoured ice cream for the school secretary.
A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All the students and including the principal are happy with their ice cream. Now it's time to return to the classrooms. I remember in grade school we had a nun Sister Honey (she was the cook for the nun who taught school) use to make taffy apples. They were out of the world, to this day I don't know if anyone could come up with her recipe. I remember it use to be a dime for one of her taffy apples. They were a deep brown gluey taffy. 

B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Best taffy apples I ever had were given out on Halloween to a select few kids in the neighborhood. Mrs. Rouse made them and like you, Ann, I can remember the taste! Missing my childhood! lol

C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Could they be the same as toffee apples, as we used to call them in the UK, and here in Australia. I wouldn’t be game to try one now, I would need new dental work.

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Darn that dental work! Taffy apples are apples covered in a hard red shell (lots of sugar) with a popsicle stick inserted in the end to hold on to, so yummy and would definitely be hard on the old dental work! Not like our school days Sue when anything was the norm! lol

E


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Eating toffee of any kind 'aint good for teeth, especally dentures, but I still like it,- treacle toffee is my fave.Here in UK we have a shop called 'Thorntons', best treacle toffee ever, their hand made chocs are good too.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Fun at recess playing with friends with lots of skipping. We really enjoyed double Dutch and dolly Dutch.

G


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to school in deep snow(walking ) snow was deep and went in our wellies, always had spare socks in our school bag. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Happy to stay in for recess/lunch when it was raining—- looked forward to spelling bees.

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ink Well was full, I think I had the Best penmanship. The trouble is I spent more time on the penmanship than what I put on the paper. When I had my kids I made sure they understood the lessons more than the writing. 

J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just loved penmanship classes Ann, lots of fun but some people never got the hang of it! lol

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind Nuns guided my hand while I learned cursive
I learned to like the movement of making the letters. 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Liked the help our teachers gave us for penmanship, some better than others. Glad you’re back Ann.

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Mall shopping today for school clothes, my GD is growing like a weed. She is nine and my daughter and I had to buy clothes a couple size bigger for her. She has a good excuse for getting new clothes, her clothes were getting too small for her. 

N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Not a fun time for you or your daughter but I’m sure your GD loved the shopping. So many choices for the young ones now, not like when we were young! lol

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Over delighted my GD and I seem to like the same things when it comes to style. It was funny my daughter found a new store for her right next to the woman's store that I shop at. 
We both went home with new outfits. I bought her five new tops and a black leather-look jacket. This was her early Christmas gift. She was happy what she got.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting my list for the grandkids front and centre when I go to Florida. lol

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a Haul, how many are you shopping for? 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really not too bad, I only have two grandchildren —- granddaughter almost 11 and grandson is 9. They are pretty good about asking for items. It’s usually me asking if there is anything they want or need! lol How many grandchildren do you have Ann?

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Really not too bad, I only have two grandchildren -- granddaughter almost 11 and grandson is 9. They are pretty good about asking for items. It's usually me asking if there is anything they want or need! lol How many grandchildren do you have Ann?
> 
> S


Son is Single, middle daughter has one girl who is nine and my youngest daughter has two boys ages 11 & 8 and two girls ages 6 & 3
My youngest daughter I never get to shop for them because they go to a private school where they wear an uniform. I try to be creative but a lot of times try to keep every thing equal I have a bank acct. for the grandchildren. What they don't get in merchandise they get in money in their acct. The nine year old clothes I bought yesterday is part of her Christmas gift besides a sewing machine. If the other four don't come up some ideas they will be getting money in their acct.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Son is Single, middle daughter has one girl who is nine and my youngest daughter has two boys ages 11 & 8 and two girls ages 6 & 3
> My youngest daughter I never get to shop for them because they go to a private school where they wear an uniform. I try to be creative but a lot of times try to keep every thing equal I have a bank acct. for the grandchildren. What they don't get in merchandise they get in money in their acct. The nine year old clothes I bought yesterday is part of her Christmas gift besides a sewing machine. If the other four don't come up some ideas they will be getting money in their acct.


The grandkids wear uniforms too. I will be looking for pieces for my grandson especially as he is growing like a weed and can find lots in Florida. They are lucky they just need navy and white with no monograms. I know what you mean about lists for Christmas. You are a very busy grandma, that's for sure. Do you do much knitting/crocheting for the grandkids Ann? My son is single but engaged but won't hold my breath. Keeping everything equal can be a challenge. Don't know what I'd do if I had more. lol What a great idea -- a sewing machine. Is your granddaughter following in your footsteps for being crafty?

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> The grandkids wear uniforms too. I will be looking for pieces for my grandson especially as he is growing like a weed and can find lots in Florida. They are lucky they just need navy and white with no monograms. I know what you mean about lists for Christmas. You are a very busy grandma, that's for sure. Do you do much knitting/crocheting for the grandkids Ann? My son is single but engaged but won't hold my breath. Keeping everything equal can be a challenge. Don't know what I'd do if I had more. lol What a great idea -- a sewing machine. Is your granddaughter following in your footsteps for being crafty?
> 
> U


U would think she would want to learn to knit, no interest. I sew very little but that's seem to be her passion right now. I must admit she is Artsy Fartsy like her grandma.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> U would think she would want to learn to knit, no interest. I sew very little but that's seem to be her passion right now. I must admit she is Artsy Fartsy like her grandma.


Very good Ann, my granddaughter is very interested in crafts and things but no interest in knitting -- nana could make ......... please? That's okay, the girls may want to learn knitting/crocheting when we're too old to teach them! lol
Both grandchildren are in sports -- granddaughter in figure skating and grandson in hockey. Busy, busy, busy! Hang in there, you may be surprised one day.

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Very good Ann, my granddaughter is very interested in crafts and things but no interest in knitting -- nana could make ......... please? That's okay, the girls may want to learn knitting/crocheting when we're too old to teach them! lol
> Both grandchildren are in sports -- granddaughter in figure skating and grandson in hockey. Busy, busy, busy! Hang in there, you may be surprised one day.
> 
> W


Winter Sports I like the most, my one brother is 62 still plays hockey for a Senior group. I had him and all the grandchildren out on the ice rink. They were having a Blast pushing their walkers around. The one who is nine she eventually started skating on her own. I try to get her more involved in skating about my daughter shy away from the idea.

X,Y, or Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Winter Sports I like the most, my one brother is 62 still plays hockey for a Senior group. I had him and all the grandchildren out on the ice rink. They were having a Blast pushing their walkers around. The one who is nine she eventually started skating on her own. I try to get her more involved in skating about my daughter shy away from the idea.
> 
> X,Y, or Z


Zipping around the ice, I'm sure everyone had a blast. It's fun to watch the little ones, they work so hard to move a few feet. I remember walking to the arena with the kids when they were in school for skating, lots of fun. Good for your brother, good exercise playing hockey. Hubby's cousin played in the NHL and is now retired, got to see/hold his Stanley Cup Ring! Wow, it was heavy.

A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

A sport I'm sure your hubby's cousin won't give up as long he is able to skate. What a Honor that he played with the NHL 
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Big guy when we met him. Just a gentle giant, not like on the ice! lol Definitely, an honour for the family. No one else I know, even the jocks from school ever became “famous”. How about you Ann, anyone from school make it “big”?

C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Big guy when we met him. Just a gentle giant, not like on the ice! lol Definitely, an honour for the family. No one else I know, even the jocks from school ever became "famous". How about you Ann, anyone from school make it "big"?
> 
> C


Cousin made a couple of horror movies. He was a year older than myself. I spent many times with him drawing even though I was never in the horror and dinosaurs like he was. Dale ended up dying young has a poor artist. 
https://www.nevillepublicmuseum.org/the-neville-blog/dale-kuipers

D


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Cousin made a couple of horror movies. He was a year older than myself. I spent many times with him drawing even though I was never in the horror and dinosaurs like he was. Dale ended up dying young has a poor artist.
> https://www.nevillepublicmuseum.org/the-neville-blog/dale-kuipers
> 
> D


Dale was a very talented artist. So sad he passed at a young age. That was a very interesting article about Dale, thanks for sharing. Some people seem to have so much talent and are overlooked. You are artsy fartsy! lol

E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Education might help but one needs the natural talent and it does help to have the right connections. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

For sure, it’s not what you know, it’s who you know. Some people are lucky and everything just falls into place.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Going to the Head of the Class....Bonnie did you ever want to make Big in something you did in your life? 
H


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hair. I always wanted Big Hair!

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I did more or less what I want to do, now I'm contented to reap in the harvest by watching the next generation. 
J


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I think I did more or less what I want to do, now I'm contented to reap in the harvest by watching the next generation.
> J


Just enjoy watching them. We are never to old to laugh and learn!

K


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> I think I did more or less what I want to do, now I'm contented to reap in the harvest by watching the next generation.
> J


Just wanted to be myself! lol No, I don't think so Ann. I guess back in the day everything was so much simpler.

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids can be so much Fun, so innocent!
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lots to learn from kids, that’s for sure.

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mastering tying our shoe laces in kindy.
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

No kindergarten for me —- wasn’t available so straight into grade 1. Yes Sue, many things to learn.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes, I didn’t start school until I was 6, back in the 50’s. It was a rude awakening, suddenly away from mum. I think I cried every day at the school gates.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Putting one foot in front of the other, I walked by myself to school (nowadays the kids would be bused). It was a long way for a six year old to walk alone. Fortunately before grade 1 was finished my new school was finally completed - only about 10 minutes away.

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quite a walk, Bonnie you didn't have any siblings to walk with you? 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really long walk Ann. No, my brother is 5 1/2 yrs. younger and sister 11 years younger. I don’t know what they were thing back in the day but somehow I managed to survive! lol Next time I’m out that way, I will have to check and see how far it actually was.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Simply I guess there wasn't more than one car per family. The bread-maker took the car to work. There wasn't any other choice but to walk. I guess, I was lucky my Dad took me to school before he left for work. 
T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

That' s right Ann, one car per family and hopefully nothing went wrong with it! My dad left for work long before I got up for school. Oh well, a little exercise never did anyone any harm! lol

U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U turn out to be a very strong woman for doing all that walking. 
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very happy when the new school was finally finished. Lots of walking back then, as we all know. lol

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Winter Weather was the Worst, now I really feel sorry for you. All bundle up with hat, scarf, and boots carrying those books. I got ride in the morning but I walked home at night. 2 miles of carrying books. Back then I really didn't think too much of it especially I walked home with friends. I probably had to end up walking 1/2 mile by myself, I lived the furthest. 
X, Y, Z


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You don’t have to feel sorry for me but I appreciate the sympathy. Well, at least it wasn’t all of grade 1 but those short legs got a real workout. lol No problem being alone, you just did it and learned to move fast. lol

Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping along, were you singing to yourself, Bonnie to make the time go faster. I remember one, walking down the sidewalk "Don't Step on a Crack U will Brake your Mother's Back"
Believe me I was real careful of not stepping on a crack. 
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ahhh, if only we had sidewalks! lol No paved roads, only dirt and gravel. Boy, it really sounds bad, doesn’t it? lol

B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Bad and Spooky especially I bet some mornings it was dark out when you first started out walking. 
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cold and dark for sure! I just checked map quest and it was a little over a mile to school! Sure seemed like longer. I guess we “didn’t know any better”. lol


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dad didn’t have a car, we managed to get everywhere on foot, bicycle, bus or train. 
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone didn’t have much money back then but we managed to survive. Oh Sue, that must have been difficult when you went shopping.

F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Flooded the back yard when I was a kid at home and made a ice rink. Many hockey games were played backed there with the neighborhood kids. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gosh Ann, that sounds an exciting time. Did your parents not mind ?
Bonnie, I was born in the UK and there was lots of Public transport. Mum used to get a lot of home deliveries back then, milkman came every day, the bakers was just down the road and the corner shop would do home delivery for groceries.
When we went on holidays, dad would pay a young fellow to drive us to our destination, then come and pick us up, a week later. I remember he was a teddy boy and drove a beautiful ford zephyr. Happy days really.

H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Gosh Ann, that sounds an exciting time. Did your parents not mind ?
> Bonnie, I was born in the UK and there was lots of Public transport. Mum used to get a lot of home deliveries back then, milkman came every day, the bakers was just down the road and the corner shop would do home delivery for groceries.
> When we went on holidays, dad would pay a young fellow to drive us to our destination, then come and pick us up, a week later. I remember he was a teddy boy and drove a beautiful ford zephyr. Happy days really.
> 
> H


Huh, we didn't flood the yard, we would put our skates on and "walk" with the guards on to the next street over and skate on a large puddle! My dad used to take my friend and me down by the lake, there were a couple of places to skate but you had to drive. Sue, we had the milkman too and we had the corner store for "emergencies". We drove every Friday night to the store and get the groceries for the week. Not like now, if I need it, I get in the car and go get it? lol

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ice Rink, my parents got it ready every year for the boys. I had four younger brothers. You should have seen their hockey gear, everything was put together by the boys. The only thing that was new were the skates. Of course my parents thought that was important to have the right support around their ankles. 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Ice Rink, my parents got it ready every year for the boys. I had four younger brothers. You should have seen their hockey gear, everything was put together by the boys. The only thing that was new were the skates. Of course my parents thought that was important to have the right support around their ankles.
> J


Just had to giggle Ann about the support around the ankles as I can remember my parents saying the same thing. Same thing when we wore walking boots when we were little -- we needed the support around the ankles. lol Now look at what the little ones wear!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids I still worry about, I wonder what is going to happen to their feet and legs. My hubby and I both have some arthritis problems with our legs. I think it's because of standing on concrete floors most of our working years.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Look forward to seeing how the kids make out with their legs and feet as they age too. My feet are okay but have had two knee replacements so they are good for a few miles! lol Do you and hubby have a lot of problems with the arthritis?

M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Me and hubby have arthritis. His knees are bad and I’ve had a hip replacement. He sees physio now and again and exercises on his static bike. They say use it or loose it don’t they. The base of my thumb joints get sore so I wear special gloves now and again. They have tiny magnets in them and they do seem to help.

N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Necessary to have one knee replacement then but a month ago the good knee gave me a lot of problems. I took CBD Oil for awhile and it really helped. The pain went away and didn't have any problems since. My hubby has weak ankles which sometimes bothers his one leg. He is taking CBD Oil at the present time. 
M


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Me and hubby have arthritis. His knees are bad and I've had a hip replacement. He sees physio now and again and exercises on his static bike. They say use it or loose it don't they. The base of my thumb joints get sore so I wear special gloves now and again. They have tiny magnets in them and they do seem to help.
> 
> N


Not a nice disease but I think they have come a long way with some remedies to help make it bearable. So sorry as it is a terrible thing to have to deal with. Happy to hear that things are working out for you and hubby. Keep up the good work.

O


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, how I wish we could obtain CBD oil here in Oz. I’ve heard good reports about it but for some reason, it’s not available for most people here.
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Necessary to have one knee replacement then but a month ago the good knee gave me a lot of problems. I took CBD Oil for awhile and it really helped. The pain went away and didn't have any problems since. My hubby has weak ankles which sometimes bothers his one leg. He is taking CBD Oil at the present time.
> M


Okay, I never tried using CBD Oil on my knees. I just wish I had done the surgery earlier. No more pain. Good luck to hubby and I hope your knee continues to work well.

P


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

CBD Oil you put a drop under your tongue. It really helps with the joints.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Okay, I never tried using CBD Oil on my knees. I just wish I had done the surgery earlier. No more pain. Good luck to hubby and I hope your knee continues to work well.
> 
> P


Part of the buying of the CBD Oil can vary. In a way I wished it was more regulated. The price can go from $10, $25 sometimes $50 a bottle.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick way for the sellers to make money, that’s for sure! It should be regulated with the various prices.

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Regulations will be Helpful
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Silly here. Australia grows tons of cannabis in hidden and controlled areas but won’t let the general public access the CBD oil. You have to jump through hoops and more hoops to try and get a prescription from the doctor and only certain doctors can prescribe. Plus, you have to get the go ahead from the government.
I would love to try it to see if it would help the terrible neuropathy in my legs and feet. 

T


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Silly here. Australia grows tons of cannabis in hidden and controlled areas but won't let the general public access the CBD oil. You have to jump through hoops and more hoops to try and get a prescription from the doctor and only certain doctors can prescribe. Plus, you have to get the go ahead from the government.
> I would love to try it to see if it would help the terrible neuropathy in my legs and feet.
> 
> T


The Government has control over cannabis here. It has been legal here in Canada for a year.

U


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Utter ridiculousness that we can’t freely get it here. Do you think I’m too old to move to Canada ?
V


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very stupid, the government must control all. You’re never too old Sue. 

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Would be able to meet my pen pal. She lives in Hinton, Alberta. 
XYZA


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah, a pen pal. How long have you been pen pals Sue?

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Be about 7 years, I met her on KP when I first joined up. 
C


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> Be about 7 years, I met her on KP when I first joined up.
> C


Colorful Person she must be that you stay as friends. Maybe she would like to join us with the games. 
D


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Don’t think she visits KP much these days. She’s originally from Wales and emigrated to Canada and I’m from England and emigrated to Australia. 
E


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Emigration is something that you two must have in common. Even though you both came from different countries and moved to a different country. 
F


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Funky weather today, started out not too bad and then rain. It’s supposed to rain tomorrow for Halloween too! Not good for the trick or treaters.

G


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Goodies will be handed out no matter what kind of weather at our house. 
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Here in Burlington too! Too bad the weather won’t co-operate! ????????

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like your little Pumpkins! Today is our 43rd Anniversary, my hubby wanted to take me out to eat to some where special. I took a rain check and we had chicken soup instead. 
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Just wishing you and hubby Happy 43rd Anniversary! You’ll probably have some better days to go out to eat soon. We celebrated our 43rd in September. We did go out for dinner but not a fancy place. lol

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kind of the year that we both seem to enjoy, is that why you picked Sept. to get married? Hall-o-ween is one of my favorite holidays.
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Kind of the year that we both seem to enjoy, is that why you picked Sept. to get married? Hall-o-ween is one of my favorite holidays.
> L


Looking back, we chose September as hubby's parents had a farm and by that time it was easier to get a neighbour to look after the farm for a "weekend". My parents were married in September and also my daughter chose it. Great weather for us. Did you have a Halloween themed reception?

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Married in the morning and a small luncheon with the immediate family and our attendants. Our Best Man and Maid of Honor were both single at the time but ended up marrying later to different people. It's sad but both of them have past Doug had cancer and Rose died from a blood clot after falling and breaking her leg. Missed both of them. 
N


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Married in the morning and a small luncheon with the immediate family and our attendants. Our Best Man and Maid of Honor were both single at the time but ended up marrying later to different people. It's sad but both of them have past Doug had cancer and Rose died from a blood clot after falling and breaking her leg. Missed both of them.
> N


No frills for our reception, married early afternoon and then dinner, funny thing dinner was on time! My Matron of Honour passed from cancer but the Best Man (hubby's brother) still around. Funny how life is.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> No frills for our reception, married early afternoon and then dinner, funny thing dinner was on time! My Matron of Honour passed from cancer but the Best Man (hubby's brother) still around. Funny how life is.
> 
> O


Over the Top Weddings with all the Glamor probably are divorced within a year's time. The two of us with our Simple Weddings are still married, both of us celebrating 43 years together. 
P


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Plain and simple, that describes us Ann! lol

Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quiet Time, it's that time to call it a Night, see you tomorrow. 
R


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Right behind you Ann —- night, night! See you tomorrow.

S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleep Tight and don't leave the Bed Bugs Bite :sm02:
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Times past. Congratulations Ann and hubby on your anniversary, also to Bonnie and hubby for September. Yes, today’s weddings seem to be more about outdoing everyone else’s ideas. Not many simple ones nowadays and they must cost an absolute fortune.
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

U got that Sue, thank you very much for the good wishes! Yes, weddings nowadays are over the top! Don’t know where the time goes. Just think how long ago we graduated from high school. School days, school days, good old fashioned school days ..........

V


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very good - happy anniversary Ann, We also got married in September - 54 years this year. My parents also married in September on the day World War 2 was declared!!

W


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Weddings in Sept. to me is the prettiest time of the year, especially I Love Autumn colors!
X,Y,Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

All ready for the first day of school.
B


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Buses will be along soon, don’t be late Sue!

C


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Compass


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Dates for the swim carnival. Don’t forget your swimming togs Bonnie.
E


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything is packed, sorry Sue, I will have to miss this time.

F


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fun and games - have a good trip Bonnie - come back safe

G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Got a gold ribbon in doggy paddle. Had to wear my floaties, too much plum pudding.
H


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

joanmary1 said:


> Fun and games - have a good trip Bonnie - come back safe
> 
> G


Happy, happy, happy -- thank you Joan, very excited now. You take care of yourself while I'm gone and I will be checking in. xo

I


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

In the pool Bonnie goes or will you being using the Natural Water. Is the Gulf of Mexico near you where you be going?
J


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

grandmann said:


> In the pool Bonnie goes or will you being using the Natural Water. Is the Gulf of Mexico near you where you be going?
> J


Jumping into the pool or ocean, usually the pool Ann. No, the Gulf of Mexico isn't close. We are now in the USA. Went through Customs about a half hour ago. Just got wifi back, so I will be quick!

K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keeping Right On with the News. I went to the pool today and something was wrong with the Boiler. I was In and Out so Fast. The water was Freezing usually the water is so nice and warm. 
L


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Lack of luck for you Ann, sorry your pool time was cut short!

M


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Made sure I took a nice warm shower and washed my hair with the shampoo and conditioner that Sue told me about. (Marc Anthony Hydrating Coconut Oil & Shea Butter.) Really adds a lot of shine and makes my hair healthy looking. I guess it wasn't a wasted trip to the pool, walk-in shower and two sprouts. 
N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice warm shower is always lovely. Ann, I had forgotten about the shampoo and conditioner I had recommended to you.
It is a great product isn’t it and smells divine.

O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oil in the Coconut gives the hair a refreshing smell after being in the Chlorine.

P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Packed lunch for the school picnic.
Q


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Quick question Sue —- where is the school picnic being held this year?

R


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Reminder, I don't know where the picnic is being held, please let me know. In the meantime I need to study for the Social Studies Test. 
S


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry Ann, the picnic has been cancelled due to wet weather. This will give you extra time to study for your exams.
T


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Tests and more tests before the Holiday Break
U


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very interesting —- when is the break. I think I will probably miss it as I am already on holiday! lol Keep studying ladies!

W


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Working hard with our school work, some of us not so lucky with holidays Bonnie. Ha ha
XYZ or A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

You are very funny Sue! Lots of studies, you know we want you to be a success later in life! lol
Keep up the good work, we know you can do it!

Z or A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Zzzzzing instead. I’m fed up of studying and want some excitement.
A


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

A lot of work to be done yet Sue! lol Night, night. xo

B


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Breaking out of class and going to the beach. Yippee!
C


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Children playing in the school yard with lots of laughter!

D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ding goes the Bell, play time is over and back to the studies. I heard that Sue is skipping classes and joining Bonnie. Now Bonnie had a permission slip to go on Holiday but Sue never turn hers in. I'm afraid Sue might be in trouble. 
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Eeeee.....don’t say that Ann. Have you heard the excuse about the dog eating my homework ? Well, he ate the permission slip also. Naughty dog !
F
,


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

First time it worked about the dog eating your homework but the second time you need a better excuse....
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Good grief Ann, show some sympathy to a poor school girl. I couldn’t find Bonnie so I’m back in class.
H


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy days

I


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Incomprehensible comprehension.

J


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Junior school open day.
K


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kids are having play time in 3K 
L


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Little chairs for the preschool class.
M


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Matriculation for some

N


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Needlework class. Wonder do they still have those ?
O


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Oceanography, a class that one can take up in college. 
P


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Pencils need sharpening, any volunteers?
Q


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Quick sharpening with a electric pencil sharpener!
R


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Really quick method, just watch your fingers.
S


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

students line up for fire drill
T


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Teachers on strike, whoopee, we get the day off.
U


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

U are sure of that Susan, you aren't trying to get us all in trouble....
V


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sure Ann. Trust me, would I tell fibs ? 
W


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

We'll take your word for it Sue!

XYZ


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

You know too that I wouldn’t tell fibs Joan. The teachers aren’t going back to work for a week now. Double whoopee! 
Z or A


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Zipping over by your house Sue, what should we do for a whole week off? 
A


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Anything and everything Ann. 
B


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Basketball, we could all go to the gym and play a game. I will call Joan and Bonnie, see if they are up to it. 
C


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Crikey, I will have to buy some new sports shoes for that. I’ll probably need to make an advance appointment at the doctors too. Creaking leg joints at my age. 
D


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dice, outdoor dice or a game of dice at the dining room table. Isn't there a dice for shots? I love playing cards or almost any board games.
E


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Entertaining ideas Ann. I like playing cards too but I haven’t played any board games for years. I used to love Cluedo.
F


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Fast playing board games unlike Monopoly that can go on forever. 
G


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Great game Monopoly, will have to get it out from storage.
H


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Have the snacks & drinks let's start a game of Monopoly. It might be a over nightery to finish that game. 
I


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I’ll have my pjs ready.
J


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Jumping and skipping over to your house, Sue. I'm afraid the soda might get a little shaken up so watch when you open one up.
K


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Kind of you to warn me. Don’t want any exploding Soda all over the monopoly board.
L


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lay Back and watch me Win :sm02: 
M


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Might have to have a bet on that Ann.
N


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Next pay out if you land on one of my rentals. 
O


----------

